# PORTADA EL MUNDO: 12.000 muertes sin explicación. El exceso de muertes se dispara en España y Sanidad no sabe la causa



## César Borgia (10 Nov 2022)

EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español


Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo




www.elmundo.es





Aún no hay consenso científico sobre las causas concretas del exceso de muertes en España. Se barajan el calor, los efectos directos e indirectos del Covid, la crisis del sistema sanitario y una posible interacción entre todas ellas


----------



## Gubelkian (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...



¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?

Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?


----------



## Evangelion (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...



Porque mentar como causa a las vacunas está prohibido...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Nov 2022)

Que el experimento génico acelera y precipita todo lo que sabiamente tu cuerpo tenía reservado para tu senectud, ni cotiza...


----------



## Charlatan (10 Nov 2022)

ya estan pididendo publicidad a pzicer........estos medios.........ni al capone........


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (10 Nov 2022)

"Los científicos no encuentran explicación". A ningún Sientífico se le ocurrió segmentar las muertes por vacunados y no vacunados? Aunque sea para tapar la boca a los conspiranoicos?


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...



Digo yo que si el calor mata tanto en Canarias ya deberían estar todos muertos.

Por no mencionar que en los países árabes los humanos se habrían extinguido.

No puede ser que la subida de 1 grado en Galicia provoque muertes y en Lanzarote la gente siga viviendo.

Yo no soy científico, pero se usar el sentido común


----------



## Smoker (10 Nov 2022)

Ayer un compi no pudo venir a clase porque están haciéndole pruebas por problemas del corazón, cadualidades


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Nov 2022)

kakunados = extreme derroition


----------



## remerus (10 Nov 2022)

No lo sabe, no que va y si fueran solo 12.000, jajajaja jajajaja .


----------



## nosomosnada (10 Nov 2022)

Mientras tanto en las cloacas del Estado...


----------



## Alberto1989 (10 Nov 2022)

Pues me parecen pocos la verdad


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Nov 2022)

Sólo es una *casualidad* que se hayan estando inoculando un medicamento misterioso del cual nadie se hace responsable.

Repetid conmigo: "Sólo es una casualidad".











__





Los teóricos de la CASUALIDAD se están volviendo locos


Edito para poner este vídeo en el primer post porque aporta un compendio de informaciones que realmente lo merecen. Murió Repentinamente (Died Suddenly) (2022) SUBTÍTULOS EN ESPAÑOL https://odysee.com/@Pico.Peludo:8/Documental---Muri%C3%B3-Repentinamente-(2022)-(subt-Esp):6 Versión en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> kakunados = extreme derroition



*VAKZINAITED = COMPLÍT DELESHION OFF PLÁNET ÉRZ*


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



Todos consumen oxígeno.

El oxígeno mata.

Quiero ya mi puesto de hejperto con puesto funci de hejperto del gobierno


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...














__





Los teóricos de la CASUALIDAD se están volviendo locos


Recordad: TODO SON CASUALIDADES https://www.epdata.es/evolucion-numero-empleados-publicos-administracion-general-estado-espana/90bfe727-e697-435f-95d4-9166fef43677




www.burbuja.info


----------



## maromo (10 Nov 2022)

El cambio climático. Está más que refutado.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (10 Nov 2022)

Los inoculados duermen con banda sonora de fondo:

Qué pasará, qué misterios habrá? puede ser mi gran noche…


----------



## Kapitoh (10 Nov 2022)

"No sabemos lo que es, pero esta claro que no ha sido por la vacuna"


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Politiqués: "los científicos están desconcertados"
Español: Uy uy que no se note mucho a ver si se nos cae el chiringuito


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

Ha llegado el FENTANILLO a España?...porque en usa ha matado más que el Covid....


----------



## Tales90 (10 Nov 2022)

Pues yo creo que se puede deber al colapso casi total del sistema sanitario y a las nuevas olas de vacunación. (desde la barra de bar sin tener ni puta idea)


----------



## Lobo macho (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Nov 2022)

El exceso de muertes se debe a sus hábitos sociales...

..."hábitos sociales"...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace ya mucho tiempo que los negros de África dejaron de pedir vacunas al primer mundo... al fin y al cabo no son tontos.


----------



## Saco de papas (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Roberto Malone (10 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



África es el elefante en la habitación del C@vid.

No soy negacionista ni antivacunas. Teóricamente he 'pasado el C@vid' (dí positivo en el 'test') a base de ibuprofeno (tenía fiebre), pero lo de la 'vacuna' experimental... . Mucha fe hay que tener en los políticos y en la 'ciencia', y últimamente mi fe en ellos es muy baja.

No entiendo, @xicomalo, cómo os (los de izmierdas) podéis postrar como putas a lamerle el glande a las farmacéuticas.


----------



## alexforum (10 Nov 2022)

""Se barajan el calor, los efectos directos e indirectos del Covid,"""

A ver si va a ser los efectos indirectos de la vacuna...


----------



## Don Vito (10 Nov 2022)

Parece que hay un "Elepfizer" en la habitación y nadie lo ve... curioso!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

Insisto la nueva COCA llega cortada con fentanillo...farloperos tened cuidado


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Nov 2022)

Blanco y en botella?
Lefa pasteurizada!!


----------



## perrosno (10 Nov 2022)

Baia, baia, baia, no me hexperaba hoyjan y sanidac no lo sabe. Que cosas verdac?


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## PACOJONES (10 Nov 2022)

Yo no dudo que parte sea por la vacuna, pero a mi la mierda esa de virus me dejo tocado durante unos meses incluso tuve un micro ictus, y no me he puesto ni una vacuna, ese virus en sus cepas iniciales era bien jodido a nivel circulatorio y ha dejado muchas secuelas que estan saliendo ahora.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Nov 2022)

Vacunas y repentinitis


Video censurado de youtube sobre las vacunas y las muertes "inexplicables"




odysee.com


----------



## entropio (10 Nov 2022)

Joder con el cambio climático.


----------



## barral (10 Nov 2022)

Pero eso no puede ser. ¡Si somos, junto con Alemania, los únicosque somos prudentes y mantenemos bozales!!! ¡Y además nos protegemos a nosotros mismos y a los demás con las seguras y eficaces vacunas!!! No consigo entenderlo. Comprendo que nuestros eruditos expertos estén desbordados ante tan ilógica situación.


----------



## tixel (10 Nov 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Digo yo que si el calor mata tanto en Canarias ya deberían estar todos muertos.
> 
> Por no mencionar que en los países árabes los humanos se habrían extinguido.
> 
> ...



¿Cientifico y usar el sentido común? Si lo fueses realmente está claro que el sentido común estaría entre tus herramientas. Con los cientontificos de consenso que nos gastamos está descartado.


----------



## Teofrasto (10 Nov 2022)

El virus existe y hace daño ( yo lo he padecido), pero las vacunas hacen mucho más daño.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (10 Nov 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Mientras tanto en las cloacas del Estado...



No tuvieron pelotas, porque se hubiera armado un 36, y ya saben cómo acaba la cosa.


----------



## Descuernacabras (10 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que las causas de la elevada mortalidad son una mezcla entre facha Franco, machismo heteropatriarcal y clima cambiático.

Las sustancias experimentales inyectadas masivamente a la población justo antes del(casualidades de la vida) incremento de las muertes no han tenido nada que ver.


----------



## klausmaria (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Se barajan el calor, los efectos directos e indirectos del Covid, la crisis del sistema sanitario y una posible interacción entre todas ellas




¡A que va a ser el Cambio Climático!


----------



## gdr100 (10 Nov 2022)

Cualquier causa es válida menos la vacuna.

Además, han preparado al populacho con excusas chorras para meter ruido: cambio climático, hacer (o no) deporte, agitar un edredón vigorosamente...


----------



## Educo Gratis (10 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> "Los científicos no encuentran explicación". A ningún Sientífico se le ocurrió segmentar las muertes por vacunados y no vacunados? Aunque sea para tapar la boca a los conspiranoicos?



No, porqué como ellos han sido los que han avalado y pedido la kakunación, si se demuestra que es la causa de la derroición, de repente ellos quedan como absolutos culpables de la situación, y no permitirán que eso suceda.

Ahora, para que se empiece a hablar del elefante, aunque sea con causas equivocadas, esque este tiene que ser grandioso. Recordad que al principio ni se hablaba o se decía que era mentira, ahora ya hay titulares así.

Flipas con la que debe estar cayendo...


----------



## AzulyBlanco (10 Nov 2022)

Hay exceso de mortalidad en todos los rangos de edad.

Pero el grueso del exceso sigue siendo en +85

De los 36.000 en exceso del último año (desde Nov 21), 26.000 son en ese rango


----------



## BigTwentyOne (10 Nov 2022)

Van a decir que es por el covid, que te deja derroido, y tan panchos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Nov 2022)

A los 12000 les faltaba la cuarta.


----------



## wopa (10 Nov 2022)

¿Y los forenses no tienen nada que decir? ¿Son inútiles, son subnormales? ¿Mueren niños de 15 años por infartos y a sus padres les dicen que es el cambio climático? ¿O directamente les dicen "No sabemos, vuelva usted mañana."?

¿En los certificados de defunción ponen "Causa desconocida"? ¿Muerte por "crisis sanitaria"? 

Te tienes que reír. Y esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Vienen tiempos difíciles.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Nov 2022)

Faltan ceros


----------



## skinnyemail (10 Nov 2022)

Si pone 12.000 es que en realidad son mas.

Un Nuremberg hace falta para todos estos nazis hijos de puta.


----------



## Evangelion (10 Nov 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo no dudo que parte sea por la vacuna, pero a mi la mierda esa de virus me dejo tocado durante unos meses incluso tuve un micro ictus, y no me he puesto ni una vacuna, ese virus en sus cepas iniciales era bien jodido a nivel circulatorio y ha dejado muchas secuelas que estan saliendo ahora.



No se....
Si principalmente fuera eso el exceso de mortalidad seria mas marcado en Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha que es donde aparentemente mas afecto las primeras cepas iniciales.
Y no es asi
Datos desde 8/11/2021 a 7/11/2022.
Madrid un exceso de 1740, para una poblacion de 6.6 m
Andalucia un exceso de 4842 para 8.4 millones
Cataluña un exceso de 3735 para 7.5 millones
Valencia 4805 para 4.9 millones

La Mancha un exceso de 1230 para una poblacion de 2 m
Pais Vasco exceso de 2312 para poblacion de 2.2
Galicia exceso de 3231 para poblacion de 2.7 millones.

Los datos son llamativamente malos en Baleares, 1628 con respecto a Murcia,995, ( una distribución por edad poblacional similar y algo menos de población

No se hay muchas cosas raras.

He llegado a pensar en modo conspiranoico que están sacando muertos ahora de las CCAA sociatas que no quisieron contabilizar en lo duro de la pandemia.






MoMo







momo.isciii.es


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Nov 2022)

Por no hablar de los discapacitados paguiteros que estamos importando o gente que tiene patologías y emigra a España para trabajar lo mínimo para cobrar una invalidez.


----------



## Pedro III (10 Nov 2022)

Nochepodiachabé


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...


----------



## tarrito (10 Nov 2022)

KAKUNA
y esto es corto plazo = ictus y problemas de corazón 

a medio plazo que se preparen para miles (quizás millones??) de oncológicos


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (10 Nov 2022)

El covid no es, porque mata mas tu machismo que el coronavirus. La bakuna no es, porque no, y punto. Es el calentamiento climático. 

El calentamiento climático se combate poniendo pegatinas en los coches y cobrándolas. Con eso ya cambia el clima.

El exceso de muertes es respecto a una cantidad "esperada" que será un promedio de ¿5? años más un factor de corrección (se podrá buscar cómo es exactamente pero va a dar igual, cambiarán el método cada año). Rondaban las 420K en España. 

Pues ya está. Ponemos pegatinas en los coches y desaparece el calentamiento. Por si esto falla, se cambia el método hasta que salgan 460K (o lo que toque) muertes esperadas, palman esos, y todo en orden, ya no hay exceso ni nada que investigar.


----------



## WN62 (10 Nov 2022)

Hipócritas. No hay suficientes farolas para ajusticiar a los criminales de los medios de propaganda.


----------



## Bishop (10 Nov 2022)

Correlación no implica necesariamente *causalidad*.

Pero, cuando las *casualidades* se empiezan a agolpar, todas en el mismo sentido y le unimos un más que repetido y explícito _excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta: _"no sabemos de qué es, pero no es por las vacunas"... el asunto empieza a estar listo para sentencia.


----------



## Anonimo23 (10 Nov 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Si pone 12.000 es que en realidad son mas.
> 
> Un Nuremberg hace falta para todos estos nazis hijos de puta.



@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos no falla macho, es que no falla, todos los putos dias me tengo que encontrar con un gilipollas como este que no se entera de que va la vaina de verdad, que putisimo coñazo de foro


----------



## Charbonnier (10 Nov 2022)

Equivale a los fallecidos de 62 trenes de Atocha. 
Como si cada 6 dias hubiese un antentado como el del tren. 
Y no ha acabado el año. 
Por poner otra perspectiva del asunto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Nov 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos no falla macho, es que no falla, todos los putos dias me tengo que encontrar con un gilipollas como este que no se entera de que va la vaina de verdad, que putisimo coñazo de foro



La verdad que es deprimente, sí


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## skinnyemail (10 Nov 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos no falla macho, es que no falla, todos los putos dias me tengo que encontrar con un gilipollas como este que no se entera de que va la vaina de verdad, que putisimo coñazo de foro



Lo que faltaba, un panchito multicuenta


----------



## Anonimo23 (10 Nov 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, un panchito multicuenta



más blanco que tu


----------



## Menchi (10 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los 100tíficos cubriéndose de gloria.

Todo el mundo creyendo en la 100cia y cuando hacen falta respuestas ahí se te quedan mirándote con ojos de vaca sin saber por dónde salir.



Lobo macho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1255830



No he podido evitar leer ese párrafo con la cancioncilla que los protagonistas de Primos Lejanos cantaban mientras hacían aquellos dulces especiales.

xDDD


----------



## Tons of Fear (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



Las matematicas y la estadistica son de extrema derecha.

La unica utilidad del concepto de correlación es aplicarlo al incremento de temperatura vs CO2 en un periodo que refuerce la narrativa.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...



La proteína Spike:




Estaría bien que desglosaran los datos en función del porcentaje de vacunación, saldrán NoVacs entre ellos pero estaría bien saber si el porcentaje es menor que los que se metieron Spike en vena


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Nov 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Porque mentar como causa a las vacunas está prohibido...



Después de varios "estudios", los "expertos" y los "científicos" llegarán unánimemente a la conclusión de que la culpa es del cambio climático y de Putin.


----------



## Bifaz23 (10 Nov 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, un panchito multicuenta



Son judios. Elite sionista. 

Sobre las muertes. A mi no me cuadra absolutamente nada. En mi entorno -que no es pequeño debido a mi curro- se ha vacunado con alguna inyección el 95% y aquí nadie se muere. Si hablan de que no son los mismos desde entonces, pero sin más. Algunos achacan falta de fuerza, problemas con la regla, que se ponen más malos… infinidad de casos.

Y si se están inventando ahora esto de las muertes, para trastornar más si cabe al covidiano premium que se tragó toda la peli?

En fin… me la pela. Estoy tranquilo con mi sangre pura.


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



Es muy facil hacer lo que dices, por lo que si no quieren hacerlo, es por que saben la causa, y si no la quieren decir, pues me temo que todos sabemos a que es debido 
>---[====]>---


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Nov 2022)

Si ha sido por covid, la vacuna no ha sido efectiva y estamos claramente ante un genocidio 

Si ha sido por la vacuna, estamos ante el mayor genocidio de la historia


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Nov 2022)

Cambio climático, cocido, la derrota de tu equipo, la ecoansiedad,


----------



## Tupper (10 Nov 2022)

Madre mia, ni se me ocurre cual puede ser la causa de este exceso ...


----------



## Albion (10 Nov 2022)

Los Burbujos purasangres vamos a heredar el mundo.
Aún estoy decidiendo si eso es bueno o malo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Nov 2022)

Pensar es de fachas. Lo auténticamente democrático es aceptar todo lo que diga la tele.


----------



## el futuro (10 Nov 2022)

Ojalá sea por las vacunas, y ojalá lo esten ocultando.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Nov 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Son judios. Elite sionista.
> 
> Sobre las muertes. A mi no me cuadra absolutamente nada. En mi entorno -que no es pequeño debido a mi curro- se ha vacunado con alguna inyección el 95% y aquí nadie se muere. Si hablan de que no son los mismos desde entonces, pero sin más. Algunos achacan falta de fuerza, problemas con la regla, que se ponen más malos… infinidad de casos.
> 
> ...



A mi sucede lo mismo, conozco mucha gente por mi trabajo, la mayoría vacunados, y de ver muertos: nada. Pero igual tiene sentido. Si somos 47 millones de españoles, salimos a 0'000255 conocidos que hayan muerto por barba.


----------



## Evangelion (10 Nov 2022)

Si fuera por la vacunas el exceso de muertes sería uniforme en todas las CCAA y no no lo es en todas se vacunó por igual con porcentajes similares.
Es raro de cojones el exceso de mortalidad, raro raro.
Para mi que hay algún error metodológico que los inútiles de los médicos epidemiólogos ( recuerdo que Simón, Lopez de Acuña... son de esta especialidad) no están sabiendo ver.
Los médicos epidemiólogos son lo mas inútil de la profesión la especialidad que ningún medico quiere, la que eligen los que no pueden elegir otra cosa o les gusta la clínica


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (10 Nov 2022)

Luego lees esto y se entiende que el plan kal3rgi va a todo trapo









« Réduire la population contribuerait à l’atténuation du réchauffement climatique »


TRIBUNE. Alors que la population mondiale dépassera les 8 milliards avant la fin de l’année, il est temps d’imaginer de nouvelles solutions pour diminuer la fécondité des humains, assure, dans une tribune au « Monde », l’association Démographie responsable.




www.lemonde.fr


----------



## noseyo (10 Nov 2022)

Como se ríen los genocidas de los médicos que ponían vacunas tendrían que estar sentenciados a muerte los que no les dieron placebo están muriendo y punto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si fuera por la vacunas el exceso de muertes sería uniforme en todas las CCAA y no no lo es en todas se vacunó por igual con porcentajes similares.
> Es raro de cojones el exceso de mortalidad, raro raro.
> Para mi que hay algún error metodológico que los inútiles de los médicos epidemiólogos ( recuerdo que Simón, Lopez de Acuña... son de esta especialidad) no están sabiendo ver.
> Los médicos epidemiólogos son lo mas inútil de la profesión la especialidad que ningún medico quiere, la que eligen los que no pueden elegir otra cosa o les gusta la clínica



Y si es la nueva COCA CON fentanillo?..


----------



## ueee3 (10 Nov 2022)

12.000 "sin explicación". Ajá. De las que tienen explicación, habría que ver cuántas en realidad tenían una explicación adicional a la que pusieron.


----------



## ueee3 (10 Nov 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si fuera por la vacunas el exceso de muertes sería uniforme en todas las CCAA y no no lo es en todas se vacunó por igual con porcentajes similares.
> Es raro de cojones el exceso de mortalidad, raro raro.
> Para mi que hay algún error metodológico que los inútiles de los médicos epidemiólogos ( recuerdo que Simón, Lopez de Acuña... son de esta especialidad) no están sabiendo ver.
> Los médicos epidemiólogos son lo mas inútil de la profesión la especialidad que ningún medico quiere, la que eligen los que no pueden elegir otra cosa o les gusta la clínica



Hombre, ¿has comprobado que en efecto haya la misma proporción de vacunados según la C.A.? ¿Has comparado la edad de las muertes? Porque a bote pronto imagino que habrá más vacunados y más muertos (no necesariamente por la vacuna), en las comunidades más envejecidas. No digo que sea así, digo que hay que analizarlo.


----------



## das kind (10 Nov 2022)

¿Que no? Vaya si se sabe.


----------



## ueee3 (10 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi sucede lo mismo, conozco mucha gente por mi trabajo, la mayoría vacunados, y de ver muertos: nada. Pero igual tiene sentido. Si somos 47 millones de españoles, salimos a 0'000255 conocidos que hayan muerto por barba.



Muertos "jóvenes" no veo muchos... gente con problemas de salud de distinta índole algunos más.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Nov 2022)

Don Vito dijo:


> Parece que hay un "Elepfizer" en la habitación y nadie lo ve... curioso!



El Elepfizer en la habitación


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (10 Nov 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si fuera por la vacunas el exceso de muertes sería uniforme en todas las CCAA y no no lo es en todas se vacunó por igual con porcentajes similares.
> Es raro de cojones el exceso de mortalidad, raro raro.
> Para mi que hay algún error metodológico que los inútiles de los médicos epidemiólogos ( recuerdo que Simón, Lopez de Acuña... son de esta especialidad) no están sabiendo ver.
> Los médicos epidemiólogos son lo mas inútil de la profesión la especialidad que ningún medico quiere, la que eligen los que no pueden elegir otra cosa o les gusta la clínica



Mentira, las comunidades tienen porcentajes muy dispares y si se tienen en cuanta la edad aún mas dispares

Y si, las muertes se han disparado en los países con medicamentos experimentales metidos


----------



## lagartiniano (10 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Se me salta la lagrimita, JL acertando 

Hasta ese es más fiable que nuestros queridos gestores y ejpertos


----------



## iases (10 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> "Los científicos no encuentran explicación". A ningún Sientífico se le ocurrió segmentar las muertes por vacunados y no vacunados? Aunque sea para tapar la boca a los conspiranoicos?



No merece la pena los conspiranoicos no atienden a razones, para ejemplo este foro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Muertos "jóvenes" no veo muchos... gente con problemas de salud de distinta índole algunos más.



ah tenias quimio terapia en 2020..Pues mala suerte,,con el covid te jodes...y te vuelves a casa...


----------



## riggedd (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



Claro, pero resulta que todos estamos vacunados, difícil comparación, les ha faltado pagarle pasta, era demasiado evidente, unas pizzas si. 
Conejillos de Indias es poco.


----------



## At4008 (10 Nov 2022)

Como dice el OP, seguramente hay una combinación de causas:



> Aún no hay consenso científico sobre las causas concretas del exceso de muertes en España. Se barajan el calor, los efectos directos e indirectos del Covid, la crisis del sistema sanitario y una posible interacción entre todas ellas




No me he leído el hilo, pero intuyo que habrá extremistas (o debería decir trolls) echándole la culpa a las vacunas. Entonces este dato va para esos extremistas:
*Lo que sí que se sabe es que no hay correlación entre exceso de mortalidad y porcentaje de vacunación. *

Esto no quiere decir que algunas vacunas no hayan sido la causa de algunas muertes, pero ese número en ningún caso tiene suficiente relevancia como para marcar algún tipo de correlación con el exceso observado.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (10 Nov 2022)

Es por el cambio climático,circulen.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Nov 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo no dudo que parte sea por la vacuna, pero a mi la mierda esa de virus me dejo tocado durante unos meses incluso tuve un micro ictus, y no me he puesto ni una vacuna, ese virus en sus cepas iniciales era bien jodido a nivel circulatorio y ha dejado muchas secuelas que estan saliendo ahora.



Yo me siento (DE MOMENTO) agraciado por sentir que he esquivado dos balas.

La primera, porque pillé covid hace unos pocos meses, en una cepa debilitada, y de momento el único efecto más allá de lo común fue una falta de olfato que duró dos semanas. Si he vuelto a coger el covid lo desconozco, pero de ser así, ha sido como una gripe, esta vez con el olfato intacto. 

La segunda bala esquivada, no haberme puesto el veneno de Pfizer


----------



## César Borgia (10 Nov 2022)

Son más importantes las 50 muertes anuales por viogen ya que te montan un ministerio con 20.000 euros de presupuesto, que estas 12.000 "que no se sabe muy bien que las ha causado". sale de tapadillo en la prensa y así como diciendo nosotros ya hemos informado jijijijijiji.


----------



## klausmaria (10 Nov 2022)

A ver si no va a ser el Cambio Climático...


----------



## Karma bueno (10 Nov 2022)

El Perro de Sanchez tampoco sabe la causa...


----------



## Abrazafarolas (10 Nov 2022)

Tiene que ser el cambio climático, no queda otra


----------



## Stoic (10 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien sabe cómo derribar el muro de pago de El Mundo? 12ft.io no sirve, y paso de contratar una suscripción con las furcias mediáticas.


----------



## Rigreor (10 Nov 2022)

12000 sólo? Si no lleva un cero más, por lo menos, no me parece un número muy relevante en proporción. Tampoco me sorprendería que los masmierda se coman un cero para desinformar. De hecho me parece lo más probable.


----------



## ciberobrero (10 Nov 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Mientras tanto en las cloacas del Estado...




Resumen

Si escucho su voz, me muero


----------



## sirpask (10 Nov 2022)

klausmaria dijo:


> A ver si no va a ser el Cambio Climático...



Interesante, ¿estar inyectado con las sustancias experimentales de pfizer y moderna implicará un aumento de la tarifa del seguro?

Atención a esto que nos puede dar la clave, y la respuesta a nuestras preguntas!!


----------



## Javisdi (10 Nov 2022)

Que le pregunten a los veterinarios que conocen las vacunas de arn


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> "Los científicos no encuentran explicación". A ningún Sientífico se le ocurrió segmentar las muertes por vacunados y no vacunados? Aunque sea para tapar la boca a los conspiranoicos?



probablemente ya lo hayan hecho, pero que tengan huevos para publicar las conclusiones es otra historia


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



Es que igual les salen hombres o blancos o heteros o autónomos o vaya vd a saber, cualquier cosa que les reviente el discurso de la justicia social o cualquier otro segmento de la población no victimizado.


----------



## chicken (10 Nov 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si fuera por la vacunas el exceso de muertes sería uniforme en todas las CCAA y no no lo es en todas se vacunó por igual con porcentajes similares.
> Es raro de cojones el exceso de mortalidad, raro raro.
> Para mi que hay algún error metodológico que los inútiles de los médicos epidemiólogos ( recuerdo que Simón, Lopez de Acuña... son de esta especialidad) no están sabiendo ver.
> Los médicos epidemiólogos son lo mas inútil de la profesión la especialidad que ningún medico quiere, la que eligen los que no pueden elegir otra cosa o les gusta la clínica



La clave puede estar en que algunas zonas (sobre todo del Norte) se hayan administrado muchas dosis con "regalo" y, en cambio, en otras casi todas las "vacunas" sean meros placebos y haya mucha gente con tres y hasta cuatro banderillas que no ha sufrido ningún efecto secundario.


----------



## revongo (10 Nov 2022)

¿Causa directa de la muerte?
Tal vez eso nos puede ayudar a entenderlo.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (10 Nov 2022)

Este holocausto si lo ocultan los putos judens!!


----------



## napobalo (10 Nov 2022)

Un rabino en un video ( se le escapa): las vacunas son para los goyim


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Nov 2022)

*Nadie tiene cojones a decir que es la PUTA VACUNA en los mass mierda ??????*


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Nov 2022)

Aqu'i en burbuja se culpa 'unicamente a las vacunas, cuando pa'ises que han vacunado tanto como Suecia o Noruega no tienen exceso de muertes. De hecho, Suecia es quien mejor parada ha salido, con su estrategia donde no encerr'o a la gente, condenando a miles a desarrollar trastornos mentales, perder el empleo, perder el negocio, etc.


----------



## 0IGRES (10 Nov 2022)

Si fuera por el virus lo dirían bien alto es por las vacunas como se lleva diciendo desde el principio pero luego que sí negacionistas


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (10 Nov 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Mientras tanto en las cloacas del Estado...



Increíble el nivelazo ético e intelectual de la putísima rata amorfa.


----------



## Anka Motz (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## CaraCortada (10 Nov 2022)

Que en pleno siglo XXI y con la tecnología existente no se sepa de que se muere la gente mas escandaloso e insultante no puede ser.


----------



## Escachador (10 Nov 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Si pone 12.000 es que en realidad son mas.
> 
> Un Nuremberg hace falta para todos estos nazis hijos de puta.



En a3 noticias mediodia acaban de decir 34.000

12.000 son las que no se explican, el resto dicen que es por cambio cambiatico y demas paridas varias.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> En a3 noticias mediodia acaban de decir 34.000
> 
> 12.000 son las que no se explican, el resto dicen que es por cambio cambiatico y demas paridas varias.



Por el calor son muchos menos, como 8000 creo recordar.


----------



## Tigershark (10 Nov 2022)

Mi padre no para de ir a funerales todas las semanas ,es algo increible,un genocidio programado.



Spoiler


----------



## Pleonasmo (10 Nov 2022)

Es debido al exceso de machismo de la sociedad.

Solo hay una solucion: via mas subvenciones a este menester.


----------



## Escachador (10 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por el calor son muchos menos, como 8000 creo recordar.



Si, el resto chorradas varias.


Han dicho 33.500 muertos de mas.


----------



## Yomimo (10 Nov 2022)

El sentido común me dice qué hay dos factores, en los medios son tabú, el desmoronamiento del sistema sanitario y la ponzoña.


----------



## feldene flash (10 Nov 2022)

la situacion extrema de cuadros de ansiedad , depresion y sus consecuencias a raiz de la pandemia y del desgaste emocional de la sociedad ha tenido mucho que ver

eso aparte de la situacion economica actual y el continuo machaque de medios y politicos haciendo ver que nos vamos al guano todos los dias , ponle tambien como causa el ver como despues de una crisis tan brutal lo unico que se busca es recuperar la economia a cualquier precio , ya sea a base de arruinar a gente o de hacerla trabajar horas y horas por un salario muy precarioy un futuro muy incierto

para mi es mas que evidente


----------



## dmg8i7i4 (10 Nov 2022)

Bueno, al menos si es por la calor, ahora ahora llega el invierno parará la sangría.


----------



## Escachador (10 Nov 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> la situacion extrema de cuadros de ansiedad , depresion y sus consecuencias a raiz de la pandemia y del desgaste emocional de la sociedad ha tenido mucho que ver
> 
> eso aparte de la situacion economica actual y el continuo machaque de medios y politicos haciendo ver que nos vamos al guano todos los dias , ponle tambien como causa el ver como despues de una crisis tan brutal lo unico que se busca es recuperar la economia a cualquier precio , ya sea a base de arruinar a gente o de hacerla trabajar horas y horas por un salario muy precarioy un futuro muy incierto
> 
> para mi es mas que evidente



¿Que quieren recuperar la economia?  

Lo que quieren es arruinarnos a todos.


----------



## feldene flash (10 Nov 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> ¿Que quieren recuperar la economia?
> 
> Lo que quieren es arruinarnos a todos.



ahi esta el mensaje , lo has entendido perfectamente

la economia global y la de las grandes fortunas , banca y demas , a esa economia me refiero , y es evidente que si , se estan forrando a base de joder a la sociedad


----------



## Cygnus Saint (10 Nov 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Porque mentar como causa a las vacunas está prohibido...



Muy prohibido no estará cuando lo mentáis aquí cada 5 minutos.
Lo que pasa es que A LO MEJOR no es.

Ánimo!!!


----------



## ShellShock (10 Nov 2022)

Lo único que saben es que las bakunash del covic son seguras.

100tzia de kalidak, hoyja.


----------



## Switch_46 (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



Si que saben cual es la causa, lo que pasa es que no conviene en lo absoluto decirlo, puesto que crearían un tsunami de demandas y juicios, que a la postre quedarían en nada probablemente, puesto que las vacunas son voluntarias, y los borregos se las inocularon sin dudar y sin medir las secuelas que podría generar a la larga. Es lo que tiene cuando la gente es ignorante. Aparte, en su momento la sociedad reclamaba una solución, y las farmacéuticas se lo dieron. El tema es que los conejillos de india eran los ciudadanos. 

No lo saben? Más bien no conviene que se sepa...


----------



## jolu (10 Nov 2022)

Cuando la gente no tiene para pagar la luz, el agua o la comida, la gente se muere.

La proxima vez a pensar lo que se vota.


----------



## smxabi (10 Nov 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Hay exceso de mortalidad en todos los rangos de edad.
> 
> Pero el grueso del exceso sigue siendo en +85
> 
> De los 36.000 en exceso del último año (desde Nov 21), 26.000 son en ese rango



Entonces está claro. Las pensiones.


----------



## Julc (10 Nov 2022)

¿12000?
Pero si ya íbamos por 30000.


----------



## Gorrino (10 Nov 2022)

La culpa es de los inoenculados por haber practicado la sodomía. Alá y Cristo están cabreados


----------



## smxabi (10 Nov 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Son judios. Elite sionista.
> 
> Sobre las muertes. A mi no me cuadra absolutamente nada. En mi entorno -que no es pequeño debido a mi curro- se ha vacunado con alguna inyección el 95% y aquí nadie se muere. Si hablan de que no son los mismos desde entonces, pero sin más. Algunos achacan falta de fuerza, problemas con la regla, que se ponen más malos… infinidad de casos.
> 
> ...



Para evitar subjetividades que es lo que tu haces existen organismos como el MOMo (monitor de mortalidad que cuenta objetivamente todos los muertos. Es que no le queda otro remedio. ahora bien yo he visto los informes del MOMO y dice que de los 40.000 fallecidos por exceso 5000 se debian al calor. Tiene guasa la cosa. Si cuando alguien se moría de calor salía en primetime en el telediario


----------



## smxabi (10 Nov 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Los Burbujos purasangres vamos a heredar el mundo.
> Aún estoy decidiendo si eso es bueno o malo.



Pienso que malo. Nos matarán con tortura. A lo mejor ya estamos participando en eso de la SBREMORTALIDAD. 
MUERA EL NWO !!!


----------



## smxabi (10 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Como dice el OP, seguramente hay una combinación de causas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues circula por internet. Yo lo baje de este foro un informa de Eurostat con una correlación clarísima entre vacunados y exceso. No tengo ganas de buscarlo pero se publicó aquí.
Cada día estoy convencido de que esto va de disminuir la población. No es un fallo de las vacunas.


----------



## smxabi (10 Nov 2022)

revongo dijo:


> ¿Causa directa de la muerte?
> Tal vez eso nos puede ayudar a entenderlo.



En su mayor parte ictus, infartos, cancer ...


----------



## smxabi (10 Nov 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Increíble el nivelazo ético e intelectual de la putísima rata amorfa.



Que va a decir una rata chepuda y comunista ?


----------



## smxabi (10 Nov 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Muy prohibido no estará cuando lo mentáis aquí cada 5 minutos.
> Lo que pasa es que A LO MEJOR no es.
> 
> Ánimo!!!



Lo has oído por alguna cadena de TV ?
La masa se informa ahí?


----------



## Brigit (10 Nov 2022)

Me gustaría leer el artículo completo antes de opinar. Entiendo por el titular que no se saben las causas del exceso, no las de las muertes.
¿Alguien lo puede copiar?


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Nov 2022)

Claro, que explicacion van a tener, si no ecsiste ningun biru y esta prohibido dar estadisticas oficiales de los muertos porque PUENTE DE PRAGA y a los calvos rata nadie los deja un viernes sin botellon


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Sólo es una *casualidad* que se hayan estando inoculando un medicamento misterioso del cual nadie se hace responsable.
> 
> Repetid conmigo: "Sólo es una casualidad".
> 
> ...






*Only the paranoid survive. It was easy to forget this lesson in a bull market.*







*yes*











Elon Musk (@elonmusk)


Yes




nitter.net





*UPDATED
@QSRDECODES
@QWO17

t.me/QSRdecodes/26279 1.3K viewsNov 10 at 09:21







PORTADA EL MUNDO: 12.000 muertes sin explicación. El exceso de muertes se dispara en España y Sanidad no sabe la causa


https://www.elmundo.es/ Aún no hay consenso científico sobre las causas concretas del exceso de muertes en España. Se barajan el calor, los efectos directos e indirectos del Covid, la crisis del sistema sanitario y una posible interacción entre todas ellas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (10 Nov 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> No entiendo, @xicomalo, cómo os (los de izmierdas) podéis postrar como putas a lamerle el glande a las farmacéuticas.



Porque es un panchito pagado específicamente para enmierdar el foro. Trabaja de eso a tiempo completo.


----------



## pxus (10 Nov 2022)

El cambio climático


----------



## At4008 (10 Nov 2022)

smxabi dijo:


> Pues circula por internet. Yo lo baje de este foro un informa de Eurostat con una correlación clarísima entre vacunados y exceso. No tengo ganas de buscarlo pero se publicó aquí.
> Cada día estoy convencido de que esto va de disminuir la población. No es un fallo de las vacunas.



Busca porcentajes de vacunación en toda Europa y exceso de mortalidad en cada uno de los países.

No hay ninguna correlación entre el porcentaje de vacunados y el exceso de mortalidad.


----------



## Chiruja (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...




Por supuesto. Cualquier cosa puede ser excepto la santa cacuna.


----------



## ENRABATOR (10 Nov 2022)

smxabi dijo:


> Pues circula por internet. Yo lo baje de este foro un informa de Eurostat con una correlación clarísima entre vacunados y exceso. No tengo ganas de buscarlo pero se publicó aquí.
> Cada día estoy convencido de que esto va de disminuir la población. No es un fallo de las vacunas.



Me gustaria verla, para que fuera util tambien tendrian que segmentar por marcas


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Nov 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Interesante, ¿estar inyectado con las sustancias experimentales de pfizer y moderna implicará un aumento de la tarifa del seguro?
> 
> Atención a esto que nos puede dar la clave, y la respuesta a nuestras preguntas!!



Era obvio, su negocio se basa en coger la tabla de mortalidad por rango d edad y ponerle una cuota al riesgo d e palmarla en ese rango.
Si suben las tablas, por el cambio cromático y Putin, pues hay que subir cuotas o se van a la mierda. Supongo que aparte de subir cuotas oiremos alguna subvención a las pobres compañías de seguros que no estaban preparadas para la maldad del clima cambiatico


----------



## BAL (10 Nov 2022)

Q causas más random joder  

q digan q la vacuna no es e ya


----------



## peterr (10 Nov 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Digo yo que si el calor mata tanto en Canarias ya deberían estar todos muertos.
> 
> Por no mencionar que en los países árabes los humanos se habrían extinguido.
> 
> ...



Tratan a la gente como auténticos subnormales.
Lo peor de todo es que muchos creerán esa patraña.


----------



## HaCHa (10 Nov 2022)

smxabi dijo:


> En su mayor parte ictus, infartos, cancer ...



Correcto, esas son las causas de esas muertes. 
Y eso ya descarta las vacunas.

Si no estáis de acuerdo, decidme en base a qué vais a negar la mayor. Explicad cómo puede lo que se ha inoculado traducirse ahora en esos cuadros clínicos en concreto.

Ah, espera, que no vais a hacer eso. Porque no tenéis ni zorra de cómo funciona el método científico.

Resulta que la carga de la prueba recae en quien sostiene las afirmaciones. Vosotros afirmáis que esas muertes por derrame, infarto, soponcio y cáncer son por un tratamiento sobre el sistema inmune. Ok. Pues conectad ambas cosas. Como sea.

Podéis empezar por buscaros un médico que os ayude a hacerlo. Veréis lo fuerte que echa a correr.
Lo mismo que si le pedís a un físico que os relacione el tocino con la radioactividad.


----------



## George Orwell (10 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> "Los científicos no encuentran explicación". A ningún Sientífico se le ocurrió segmentar las muertes por vacunados y no vacunados? Aunque sea para tapar la boca a los conspiranoicos?



A ninguno que pretenda seguir cobrando religiosamente (cojan el doble sentido).


----------



## gester (10 Nov 2022)

Así no se agotara la leche ni el aceite en la próxima huelga de camioneros.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Hace unos meses ese titular de un periódico oficialista era imposible que lo hubieran sacado y ahora como que te lo quieren decir pero no te lo dicen claramente como una especie de juego para que la gente piense un poco aunque sabemos que eso de pensar como que no pero te lo dejan caer sin decírtelo a las claras.
Me da esa impresión o que directamente nos tomen el pelo que esa puede ser otra.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Nov 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Correcto, esas son las causas de esas muertes.
> Y eso ya descarta las vacunas.
> 
> Si no estáis de acuerdo, decidme en base a qué vais a negar la mayor. Explicad cómo puede lo que se ha inoculado traducirse ahora en esos cuadros clínicos en concreto.
> ...




Has traicionado a tus semejantes y varias veces. No vales ni la pala que debería cavar tu cuneta.


----------



## Milimun (10 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Busca porcentajes de vacunación en toda Europa y exceso de mortalidad en cada uno de los países.
> 
> No hay ninguna correlación entre el porcentaje de vacunados y el exceso de mortalidad.



Lo busqué y los que peor estamos en muertes inexplicables somos la península Ibérica y las islas Británicas, los más vacunados en porcentaje. 
Los que menos mortalidad tienen los suecos y los de Visegrado. 

Eurostat


----------



## Kolbe (10 Nov 2022)

Porque lo de publicar los datos de mortalidad segmentados por vacunados y no vacunados ya si eso tal


----------



## chocolate (10 Nov 2022)

Si tan solo esa gente compartiese el hecho de haberse inoculado un medicamento altamente experimental y nunca antes probado en toda la historia de la humanidad, al menos tendríamos una pista. Pero claro, tampoco hay manera de saberlo. Ay caramba, que podrá ser??


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (10 Nov 2022)

Está claro que son por COVID, es un virus muy peligroso y altamente letal.


----------



## trellat (10 Nov 2022)

Semejante noticia en plena campaña de vacunacion ... y la ponen de pago 
vayan a tpc


----------



## Beriaru (10 Nov 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Correcto, esas son las causas de esas muertes.
> Y eso ya descarta las vacunas.
> 
> Si no estáis de acuerdo, decidme en base a qué vais a negar la mayor. Explicad cómo puede lo que se ha inoculado traducirse ahora en esos cuadros clínicos en concreto.
> ...



Las "vacunas" no fueron "un tratamiento sobre el sistema inmune". Fue un chute de ARNm modificado para eludir las defensas naturales, introducirse en células, y alterar sus funciones.

Eso es lo que te metieron en vena. Estrictamente eso. Y sin probar a medio o largo plazo. 

De hecho, la miocarditis es ya un efecto secundario aceptado de las vacunas pese a que se negó por activa y pasiva en un principio. Las alteraciones en la coagulación de la sangre también es una de las cosas que se lleva reportando desde el principio, por cierto.

Pero ey, que no te quite el sueño, que a ti te chutaron un "tratamiento sobre el sistema inmune".


----------



## trellat (10 Nov 2022)

Fany Pelopaja dijo:


> Está claro que son por COVID, es un virus muy peligroso y altamente letal.



Aunque no te aclara eso (hasta que no pagues supongo) relacionado con ello está, y como no tengo un duro con que pagar ... pues pienso lo que sea y en base a ello actuo  

en fin, luego se quejan de que hay negacionistas. Recomiendo a la gente que se guarde estas cositas ...


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (10 Nov 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Correcto, esas son las causas de esas muertes.
> Y eso ya descarta las vacunas.
> 
> Si no estáis de acuerdo, decidme en base a qué vais a negar la mayor. Explicad cómo puede lo que se ha inoculado traducirse ahora en esos cuadros clínicos en concreto.
> ...



Pues son síntomas asociados a la vacuña.


----------



## Triptolemo (10 Nov 2022)

La variante mataleon del timovirus...


----------



## trellat (10 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues asi es, bien traido.

 Cobrando por la noticia estan convirtiendo un asunto supuestamente grave de salud publica en un simple bien de consumo como pueda ser por ejemplo UN COCHE. Y ante ello ... permitame que haga mis averiguaciones y en base a ello ... obre


----------



## At4008 (10 Nov 2022)

Milimun dijo:


> Lo busqué y los que peor estamos en muertes inexplicables somos la península Ibérica y las islas Británicas, los más vacunados en porcentaje.
> Los que menos mortalidad tienen los suecos y los de Visegrado.
> 
> Eurostat
> ...




La correlación es un cálculo matemático, no lo que a ti te parezca a ojo.


Lo repito por tercera vez y no lo repito más:

*NO HAY CORRELACIÓN ENTRE PORCENTAJE DE VACUNACIÓN DE PAÍSES EUROPEOS Y EXCESO DE MORTALIDAD*


Ahora si quieres aprender a calcular la correlación de dos series numéricas, aquí puedes aprender:




__





Función COEF.DE.CORREL - Soporte técnico de Microsoft


La función CORREL devuelve el coeficiente de correlación de dos rangos de celdas. Use el coeficiente de correlación para determinar la relación entre dos propiedades. Por ejemplo, para examinar la relación entre la temperatura promedio de una localidad y el uso de aire acondicionado.




support.microsoft.com


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (10 Nov 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, un panchito multicuenta



El foro está REPLETO de panchinazis que van de blancos y son más negros que los cojones de un grillo. No se dan cuenta de que los nazis sentirían asco hacia ellos por ver cómo desprecian a su propia raza y cultura y glorifican a una extranjera, la alemana, cuyo país ni quieren pisar, ni van a pisar jamás. Ni por accidente.



peterr dijo:


> Tratan a la gente como auténticos subnormales.
> Lo peor de todo es que muchos creerán esa patraña.



Porque su público objetivo son jubiladas analfabetas.

Está claro que los +85 (que son la mayoría de muertes) son por viejos (los viejos mueren, es lo que hay). El resto, es por los pinchazos.


----------



## lagartiniano (10 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Como dice el OP, seguramente hay una combinación de causas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, como va a ser siquiera posible que un medicamento en fase experimental, con una tecnología no probada antes en humanos ("vacuna" arn), y que cuando ha sido probada en animales les ha provocado cuanto menos un cáncer provoque algún efecto negativo en millones de personas inoculadas con dicho experimento? 

Gueno no me hagas caso, que tampoco soy 100tifiko


----------



## trellat (10 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> La correlación es un cálculo matemático, no lo que a ti te parezca a ojo.
> 
> 
> Lo repito por tercera vez y no lo repito más:
> ...



Pero a el no se lo digas diselo a los del mundo con semejante titular, te lo repito
*"España registra un gran exceso de muertes y Sanidad no sabe la causa "*
tooo strong, qué cojones pretendeis decirme? Pues si no lo sabeis no publiqueis nada maricones ...
¿Qué pasa, qué el negacionismo es el nuevo nicho de negocio ...?


----------



## amigos895 (10 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿12000?
> Pero si ya íbamos por 30000.



Al final de año será 3000 xD.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Muertos "jóvenes" no veo muchos... gente con problemas de salud de distinta índole algunos más.



Yo voy trabajando por las casas, soy lo que se viene a llamar un 'manitas', así que trato con gente principalmente adulta o anciana. Y tengo clientas ya muy mayores vacunadas a las que no les ha sucedido nada.

A mi todo esto de la plandemia me parece que ha sido más por arruinar economías, endeudar naciones y comprar empresas a precio de ganga por la ruina que ha provocado. Y es que esto es un hecho. Lo otro, tanto si hacen mal como sino, o si el virus era peligroso o no, se puede debatir y *no voy a entrar en ello*, pese a que en un principio creí que querían provocar un genocidio, cosa que no niego. Podría ser a largo plazo. Lo que he señalado son hechos constatados.


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



No digas eso! Sería un proceder poco Sientífico.


----------



## cuñado de bar (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Milimun (10 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> La correlación es un cálculo matemático, no lo que a ti te parezca a ojo.
> 
> 
> Lo repito por tercera vez y no lo repito más:
> ...



Dato matemático que no enseñas. Porque no se puede obtener al no estar los datos homogéneos y disgregados. Y no hay más porque los que tendrían que pagar las muertes no lo van a hacer. 

Yo he enseñado datos de mortalidad y vacunación que se *CORRELACIONAN* y tú los criticas pero no enseñas nada. 

Cualquier cosa afirmada sin pruebas puede ser negada sin pruebas*.*

Enseña datos que contradigan lo que he dicho de la misma calidad que los míos y hablamos. 

Si no los tienes y lo que tienes es un arrepentimiento por haberte metido veneno a ti y tu familia. Se práctico y hazte un seguro de decesos antes que os metan recargo por estar vacunado


----------



## Escachador (10 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> La correlación es un cálculo matemático, no lo que a ti te parezca a ojo.
> 
> 
> Lo repito por tercera vez y no lo repito más:
> ...



Si que la hay y aun mas claro se ve si quitamos a la excepcion Suecia.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (10 Nov 2022)

Algunos se creían en serio que lo de las pensiones se arreglaba trayendo simios analfabetos salvajes sin estudios ni oficio y con menos ganas de trabajar que un oso en invierno.

A ver si ya van cayendo algunos en que las pensiones solo se arreglan de una forma, y que el artículo deja entrever: quitándose de en medio físicamente a la población mayor de 65 años.


----------



## Javito68 (10 Nov 2022)

Tiene que ser un punto pedir un certificado de zero vacuna covid para conseguir descuentos en una poliza de seguros...


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Nov 2022)

Todo va según lo planearon...


----------



## Aeneas (10 Nov 2022)

Digo yo que también hacer que la sanidad fuese principalmente por teléfono habrá tenido algo que ver. Si en el verano del 2020 mi mujer tardó casi una semana para conseguir unas putas pastillas de ácido fólico por teléfono, imaginaos a los pobres desgraciados con cosas graves de verdad. Taifa de Andaluzuela.

Algunos ya estábamos con la mosca detrás de la oreja en pleno confinamiento pensando que el remedio podía ser peor que la enfermedad, luego se confirmó que el confinamiento empeoró todo, incluida la salud de los españoles.

En resumen: confinamiento, terrorismo de los medios, atención sanitaria por teléfono, toques de queda, gran parte de los españoles acojonados las 24 horas, bozal hasta para cagar en mitad del campo y aislamiento de las personas lo que ha dejado los sistemas inmunes más atrofiados que el cerebro de xicomalo. Ya dijo el tarado de Simón que no tenían ni puta idea de qué hacer y seguramente de todo ese desastre, ésta sea una de las consecuencias.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (10 Nov 2022)

La inoculacion masiva de un coctel experimental de fármacos no creo que tenga nada que ver. Vaya jeta se gastan, pero claro, son algo peor, son asesinos. Y los borregos son imbéciles, trozos de carne con ojos y nada más que eso. La culpa 50-50 el asesino propone, el imbécil aplaude en el balcón mientras jalea gozoso.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (10 Nov 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> África es el elefante en la habitación del C@vid.
> 
> No soy negacionista ni antivacunas. Teóricamente he 'pasado el C@vid' (dí positivo en el 'test') a base de ibuprofeno (tenía fiebre), pero lo de la 'vacuna' experimental... . Mucha fe hay que tener en los políticos y en la 'ciencia', y últimamente mi fe en ellos es muy baja.
> 
> No entiendo, @xicomalo, cómo os (los de izmierdas) podéis postrar como putas a lamerle el glande a las farmacéuticas.



África es un continente con una población muy joven con grandes zonas en que no llevan un control estadístico riguroso de mortalidad. No sirve para hacer comparaciones directas



El Juani dijo:


>



Sabiendo que la campaña de vacunación empezó a principios de 2021 y no se vacunó en masa a menores de 45 hasta meses después, esa gráfica señala a que el incremento de mortalidad entre menores de 45 es anterior a la vacuna



PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo no dudo que parte sea por la vacuna, pero a mi la mierda esa de virus me dejo tocado durante unos meses incluso tuve un micro ictus, y no me he puesto ni una vacuna, ese virus en sus cepas iniciales era bien jodido a nivel circulatorio y ha dejado muchas secuelas que estan saliendo ahora.



Vaya con la "gripita"



wopa dijo:


> ¿Y los forenses no tienen nada que decir? ¿Son inútiles, son subnormales? ¿Mueren niños de 15 años por infartos y a sus padres les dicen que es el cambio climático? ¿O directamente les dicen "No sabemos, vuelva usted mañana."?
> 
> ¿En los certificados de defunción ponen "Causa desconocida"? ¿Muerte por "crisis sanitaria"?



Los forenses saben hacer su trabajo mejor que el 99% de los foreros y si se muere un chaval de 15 años se investiga a fondo aunque algunos quieran hacer creer que lo meten en un saco, cierran la cremallera y pal almacén. Por tu mensaje me da la impresión de que crees que han muerto muchos jóvenes pero no es así. Todos los años mueren unos pocos, sobre todo por cardiopatías no diagnosticadas y la cosa ha cambiado poco o nada



Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pensar es de fachas. Lo auténticamente democrático es aceptar todo lo que diga la tele.



Pensar uno por sí mismo es lo ideal ... si sabes pensar. Si la cabecita no te da y/o no tienes n.p.i. del tema ... pues mejor ahórrate el ridículo y fiate de las autoridades



Yomimo dijo:


> El sentido común me dice qué hay dos factores, en los medios son tabú, el desmoronamiento del sistema sanitario y la ponzoña.



El sentido común es una herramienta de supervivencia poderosa pero tiene límites. Por ejemplo el sentido común te dice que los objetos caen mas rápido cuanto mas pesados o que un rayo de luz que sale de una pelota que se dirije hacia ti se te acerca a mas velocidad que uno que sale de una pelota que se aleja. Por eso en ciencia hay que tirar de matemáticas y de experimentación. Lo han hecho y los datos apuntan a que la vacuna es segura con efectos secundarios raros bien conocidos (VITT, miopericarditis suave, parálisis de Bell, etc)


----------



## Lonchafina (10 Nov 2022)

Seguro que son no vacunados.


----------



## Shy (10 Nov 2022)

Desconcertante, sorprendente, asombroso, inaudito, inesperado, singular, imprevisto, abracadabrante, turbador.


----------



## TexNolan (10 Nov 2022)

Vaya, que sorpresa!


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (10 Nov 2022)

"Todos los años mueren unos pocos, sobre todo por cardiopatías no diagnosticadas y la cosa ha cambiado poco o nada"

Florecilla Silvestre, ¿te paga Fauci por tergiversar la realidad? 

Han muerto casi 900 jóvenes deportistas sanos en 18 meses. 

Antes de las vacunas eugenésicas del Covid-19 se producían 29 muertes al año según el Comité Olímpico Internacional.









Confirmada la muerte de casi 900 jóvenes deportistas sanos en 18 meses, mientras la Fundación Británica del Corazón "normaliza" el infarto infantil -- Sott.net


Traducido por el equipo de Sott.net La revista en línea Real Science está realizando un seguimiento de las muertes y acontecimientos adversos de atletas desde el momento del lanzamiento de las inyecciones experimentales covid en enero de 2021...




es.sott.net


----------



## Shy (10 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> África es un continente con una población muy joven con grandes zonas en que no llevan un control estadístico riguroso de mortalidad. No sirve para hacer comparaciones directas



No tienes puta idea de lo que es África. Yo sí. Y tengo amigos allí, y alguna que ha venido a vivir aquí, tiene 30 años y hace poco hablando de este tema me decía que en toda su vida sólo ha ido un par de veces al hospital en su país, en España lleva dos años y ha ido como 10 veces al centro de salud o al hospital porque aquí es imposible comprar una puta medicina que funcione sin receta y no te recetan nada sin hacerte pruebas innecesarias.

En Nigeria intentaron lo de la pandemia en los medios de comunicación, daban cada día el número de contagiados y todas esas mierdas, pero allí la gente cree lo que ve, si no ven a la gente de alrededor con síntomas y muertos por las calles no se creen nada. Y eso nunca ocurrió. Me sorprendió que me dijo que TikTok tuvo que ver mucho a la hora de formar el pensamiento colectivo, había miles y miles de vídeos de gente diciendo que no conocían casos ni de muertos ni de infectados. Ahora compara eso con el uso del TikTok que se hizo aquí.

La diferencia entre África y esto es que allí si quieren que la gente se vacune les tienen que obligar a punta de pistola, aquí con usar las televisiones basta. Pero luego los listos somos nosotros. Han empezado por donde sabían que iba a funcionar, por donde la gente está más cretinizada. Uno es como se COMPORTA y no lo que marca su CI, y en el mundo desarrollado nos comportamos como auténticos subnormales. Estamos viviendo de las rentas de lo que contruyeron generaciones mucho más válidas y capaces que nosotros. Ahora una élite de psicópatas está disfrutando jugando con una sociedad de lemings. Tú eres un perfecto ejemplo de ello. Cretina.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (10 Nov 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Tiene que ser un punto pedir un certificado de zero vacuna covid para conseguir descuentos en una poliza de seguros...



No sólo no me he inyectado esa sustancia, es que rehuyo a los marranos que lo han hecho, señor.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (10 Nov 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> "Todos los años mueren unos pocos, sobre todo por cardiopatías no diagnosticadas y la cosa ha cambiado poco o nada"
> 
> Florecilla Silvestre, ¿te paga Fauci por tergiversar la realidad?
> 
> ...



El florecilla cuando no defiende a pederastas defiende a la farmafia. Si se puede caer más bajo yo no sé cómo.


----------



## Aurkitu (10 Nov 2022)

Un virus de laboratorio creado con mala fe a su bola, y más de un 90% de la población con la solución, peor que la enfermedad, en el cuerpo...La _gripecilla tonta_, y las _vacunas de repetición,_ seguro que no tienen nada que ver en como esta quedando el cuadro. Sólo les falta meternos matarratas en el pan.


----------



## River in the street (10 Nov 2022)

A un compañero hoy le ha dado un ictus en el ojo, 

kakunator, fumador y multiestresado


----------



## La biografia (10 Nov 2022)

Suicidios?


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (10 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No tienes puta idea de lo que es África. Yo sí. Y tengo amigos allí, y alguna que ha venido a vivir aquí, tiene 30 años y hace poco hablando de este tema me decía que en toda su vida sólo ha ido un par de veces al hospital en su país, en España lleva dos años y ha ido como 10 veces al centro de salud o al hospital porque aquí es imposible comprar una puta medicina que funcione sin receta y no te recetan nada sin hacerte pruebas innecesarias.
> 
> En Nigeria intentaron lo de la pandemia en los medios de comunicación, daban cada día el número de contagiados y todas esas mierdas, pero allí la gente cree lo que ve, si no ven a la gente de alrededor con síntomas y muertos por las calles no se creen nada. Y eso nunca ocurrió. Me sorprendió que me dijo que TikTok tuvo que ver mucho a la hora de formar el pensamiento colectivo, había miles y miles de vídeos de gente diciendo que no conocían casos ni de muertos ni de infectados. Ahora compara eso con el uso del TikTok que se hizo aquí.
> 
> La diferencia entre África y esto es que allí si quieren que la gente se vacune les tienen que obligar a punta de pistola, aquí con usar las televisiones basta. Pero luego los listos somos nosotros. Han empezado por donde sabían que iba a funcionar, por donde la gente está más cretinizada. Uno es como se COMPORTA y no lo que marca su CI, y en el mundo desarrollado nos comportamos como auténticos subnormales. Estamos viviendo de las rentas de lo que contruyeron generaciones mucho más válidas y capaces que nosotros. Ahora una élite de psicópatas está disfrutando jugando con una sociedad de lemings. Tú eres un perfecto ejemplo de ello. Cretina.



A ver si interpreto tu mensaje correctamente. Covid = gripecilla, sanidad africana > sanidad española, vídeos de TikTok > informes de la OMS. ¿Es eso lo que estás diciendo, magufimierda?


----------



## Shy (10 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> A ver si interpreto tu mensaje correctamente. Covid = gripecilla, sanidad africana > sanidad española, vídeos de TikTok > informes de la OMS. ¿Es eso lo que estás diciendo, magufimierda?



Lo que he explicado está muy claro para cualquiera con neuronas suficientes para no cagarse encima, obviamente no es tu caso.


----------



## La biografia (10 Nov 2022)

_¿120.000? 
_


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (10 Nov 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Seguro que son no vacunados.



Anda coño un nuevo trol cosecha de hace 16 años casi, jajajaj


----------



## luron (10 Nov 2022)

Olvidándonos de la cacuna por un momento, hay otros dos factores remotamente posibles que hagan que España tenga esta situación de exceso de mortalidad "inexplicable".

1. La mierda esa naranja que cubrió casi todo el país hace unos meses. Yo tengo guardado en un bote de cristal unas muestras que recogí y eso parece una mezcla de Colacao (en polvo) con canela molida (no parece arena). A saber qué porquería estuvimos inhalando durante días.

2. Un castigo divino, porque este país es profundamente pecador.


----------



## derepen (10 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> Olvidándonos de la cacuna por un momento, hay otros dos factores remotamente posibles que hagan que España tenga esta situación de exceso de mortalidad "inexplicable".
> 
> 1. La mierda esa naranja que cubrió casi todo el país hace unos meses. Yo tengo guardado en un bote de cristal unas muestras que recogí y eso parece una mezcla de Colacao (en polvo) con canela molida (no parece arena). A saber qué porquería estuvimos inhalando durante días.
> 
> 2. Un castigo divino, porque este país es profundamente pecador.



Leí que era mierda radioactiva de Marruecos.


¡Cuidado, radioactivo man!!!


----------



## Nefersen (10 Nov 2022)

Se niegan a ver el elefante en la habitación cuando todos sabemos la causa: el consumo excesivo de carne de vacuno.


----------



## riggedd (10 Nov 2022)

klausmaria dijo:


> A ver si no va a ser el Cambio Climático...



Espero, por el bien de todos, que el aumento se quede en estas cifras, si sigue aumentando, los trillados que dicen que no pasa nada, haber donde se meten, o vais a seguir diciendo


At4008 dijo:


> Como dice el OP, seguramente hay una combinación de causas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que por el bien de todos, que el aumento de mortalidad, se quede en estas cifras, si siguen aumentando, los trollacos que dicen que no pasa nada, haber donde os metéis, o vais a seguir diciendo que el aumento es normal, será normal en estas cifras, si mueren 50000/100000 más anual, haber que coño decis. 
P. D. Aquí los únicos anormalea son los que decía, que una vacuna estudiada en 1 año, es normal ponersela a toda la población, niños incluidos, iros a cagar, estudiados de pacotilla, jamás una sociedad tan preparada, y que seamos tan imbéciles. 
Por lo menos es lo que quiero pensar, si estais engañando a la gente, eso ya da para otro tema. 

Y ahora me dices que no se escribir o lo que te de la gana, pero a diferencia de ti, no me hace falta comer mierda envasada ni comerle el nabo, a ningún banquero ,politico, o bigfharma.


----------



## HaCHa (10 Nov 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Pues son síntomas asociados a la vacuña.



Y mis cojones son claveles.


----------



## kabeljau (10 Nov 2022)

La publicación esa citada podría hacer un poquito de periodismo de investigación -hoy prohibido-, y preguntarse la causa por la que a los moronegros no les da repentinitis, trombos, ictus, cánceres galopantes, y esas cosas raras por las que, a los citados humanos, no se les hace el genocidio mundial hacia el blanco.


----------



## ASSONFIRE (10 Nov 2022)

A ti te lo van a decir....jjjjjj
Y la de pensiones futuras que están " armonizando y regularizando" ....como dicen ahora , para colarnos sus fechorías?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 Nov 2022)

Ósea, que vakuñan en varias tandas de una sustancia secreta experimental a toda la población sin ningún tipo de control, sin receta medica, sin consentimiento informado. Mezclan fabricantes, protocolos.... se produce un exceso de mortandad, se preguntan cuales serán los motivos y culpan de cualquier motivo este exceso pero no las inoculaciones....

*No hay mas preguntas señoría.*


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (10 Nov 2022)

¿Sólo 12.000 muertos de más? Eso es poco chiqui.


----------



## Decipher (10 Nov 2022)

Sea el coronavirus o las vacunas seria un fracaso de las vacunas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (10 Nov 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Hay exceso de mortalidad en todos los rangos de edad.
> 
> Pero el grueso del exceso sigue siendo en +85
> 
> De los 36.000 en exceso del último año (desde Nov 21), 26.000 son en ese rango



A la Seguridad Social le encanta tu comentario

Yo tambien creo que la piramide de edad tiene que ver con ese dato, si cada vez hay más ancianos, mas ancianos tienen que morir


----------



## fayser (10 Nov 2022)

12.000 dicen... ojalá fueran sólo 12.000    







Y del covid ya no pueden ser que están todos los abuelos vacunados y ya sabemos que es mano de santo.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (10 Nov 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y mis cojones son claveles.



Sobre tus cojones cae la responsabilidad de demostrarlo jeje


----------



## richibichi (10 Nov 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Tratan a la gente como auténticos subnormales.
> Lo peor de todo es que muchos creerán esa patraña.



Y la defienden a muerte jaja.

Pero ya te digo que cuando nadie les ve, dicen: la cuarta se la va a poner su p. madre (salvo algún retarded premium, que también los hay)


----------



## sinfonier (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Saturno (10 Nov 2022)

Alguien a matado a alguien,Gila style


----------



## Borzaco (10 Nov 2022)

Si sanidad no conoce la causa ¿ sirve para algo la sanidad ? Si ,para gastar cantidades ingentes de dinero y para colar a los amigos y familiares de la “ casa “.


----------



## Adelaido (10 Nov 2022)

50% suicidios de zoomers.

50% ciudadanos responsables y resilientes bi/tri/tetra/pentaempomzoñados


----------



## Milimun (10 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> La correlación es un cálculo matemático, no lo que a ti te parezca a ojo.
> 
> 
> Lo repito por tercera vez y no lo repito más:
> ...



Mira lo que tengo por aquí:






Ya siento que te hayas pinchado.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (10 Nov 2022)

Milimun dijo:


> Mira lo que tengo por aquí:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1256672
> 
> 
> Ya siento que te hayas pinchado.



Parad por favor, con tanta nutrición me voy a convertir en Majin Bu.


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> La correlación es un cálculo matemático, no lo que a ti te parezca a ojo.
> 
> 
> Lo repito por tercera vez y no lo repito más:
> ...



Jajajajajajajajaja claro que sí SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## furia porcina (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



Es que no hace falta buscar. Ya lo saben perfectamente.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...




La bendita vacuna que de todo te inmuniza que no la barajen mucho como una posibilidad que esa ya lo sabemos que no tendrá nada que ver...

Saludos.


----------



## Avulense64 (10 Nov 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Los inoculados duermen con banda sonora de fondo:
> 
> Qué pasará, qué misterios habrá? puede ser mi gran noche…


----------



## furia porcina (10 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> ""Se barajan el calor, los efectos directos e indirectos del Covid,"""
> 
> A ver si va a ser los efectos indirectos de la vacuna...



Es qué la vacuna es un efecto indirecto del Covid.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Nov 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> El virus existe y hace daño ( yo lo he padecido), pero las vacunas hacen mucho más daño.



La kakuna programaba a tu cuerpo a producir lo que hacía daño al cuerpo del virus, durante meses. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Avulense64 (10 Nov 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¿Y los forenses no tienen nada que decir? ¿Son inútiles, son subnormales? ¿Mueren niños de 15 años por infartos y a sus padres les dicen que es el cambio climático? ¿O directamente les dicen "No sabemos, vuelva usted mañana."?
> 
> ¿En los certificados de defunción ponen "Causa desconocida"? ¿Muerte por "crisis sanitaria"?
> 
> Te tienes que reír. Y esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Vienen tiempos difíciles.



Es increíble, yo me pregunto lo mismo.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No tienes puta idea de lo que es África. Yo sí. Y tengo amigos allí, y alguna que ha venido a vivir aquí, tiene 30 años y hace poco hablando de este tema me decía que en toda su vida sólo ha ido un par de veces al hospital en su país, en España lleva dos años y ha ido como 10 veces al centro de salud o al hospital porque aquí es imposible comprar una puta medicina que funcione sin receta y no te recetan nada sin hacerte pruebas innecesarias.
> 
> En Nigeria intentaron lo de la pandemia en los medios de comunicación, daban cada día el número de contagiados y todas esas mierdas, pero allí la gente cree lo que ve, si no ven a la gente de alrededor con síntomas y muertos por las calles no se creen nada. Y eso nunca ocurrió. Me sorprendió que me dijo que TikTok tuvo que ver mucho a la hora de formar el pensamiento colectivo, había miles y miles de vídeos de gente diciendo que no conocían casos ni de muertos ni de infectados. Ahora compara eso con el uso del TikTok que se hizo aquí.
> 
> La diferencia entre África y esto es que allí si quieren que la gente se vacune les tienen que obligar a punta de pistola, aquí con usar las televisiones basta. Pero luego los listos somos nosotros. Han empezado por donde sabían que iba a funcionar, por donde la gente está más cretinizada. Uno es como se COMPORTA y no lo que marca su CI, y en el mundo desarrollado nos comportamos como auténticos subnormales. Estamos viviendo de las rentas de lo que contruyeron generaciones mucho más válidas y capaces que nosotros. Ahora una élite de psicópatas está disfrutando jugando con una sociedad de lemings. Tú eres un perfecto ejemplo de ello. Cretina.



JAJAJAJAJAJAAJ

AJAJAJAAJAJAJAJJ

AJAJAAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## Maribárbola (10 Nov 2022)

klausmaria dijo:


> A ver si no va a ser el Cambio Climático...



Pues que exijan autopsias, que presionen hasta dilucidar cuántos de esos perdieron la vida sometiéndose a un tratamiento médico experimental.


----------



## ueee3 (10 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No tienes puta idea de lo que es África. Yo sí. Y tengo amigos allí, y alguna que ha venido a vivir aquí, tiene 30 años y hace poco hablando de este tema me decía que en toda su vida sólo ha ido un par de veces al hospital en su país, en España lleva dos años y ha ido como 10 veces al centro de salud o al hospital porque aquí es imposible comprar una puta medicina que funcione sin receta y no te recetan nada sin hacerte pruebas innecesarias.
> 
> En Nigeria intentaron lo de la pandemia en los medios de comunicación, daban cada día el número de contagiados y todas esas mierdas, pero allí la gente cree lo que ve, si no ven a la gente de alrededor con síntomas y muertos por las calles no se creen nada. Y eso nunca ocurrió. Me sorprendió que me dijo que TikTok tuvo que ver mucho a la hora de formar el pensamiento colectivo, había miles y miles de vídeos de gente diciendo que no conocían casos ni de muertos ni de infectados. Ahora compara eso con el uso del TikTok que se hizo aquí.
> 
> La diferencia entre África y esto es que allí si quieren que la gente se vacune les tienen que obligar a punta de pistola, aquí con usar las televisiones basta. Pero luego los listos somos nosotros. Han empezado por donde sabían que iba a funcionar, por donde la gente está más cretinizada. Uno es como se COMPORTA y no lo que marca su CI, y en el mundo desarrollado nos comportamos como auténticos subnormales. Estamos viviendo de las rentas de lo que contruyeron generaciones mucho más válidas y capaces que nosotros. Ahora una élite de psicópatas está disfrutando jugando con una sociedad de lemings. Tú eres un perfecto ejemplo de ello. Cretina.



Tal cual. Salvo lo de llamar "cretina" al forero, que creo que es hombre, por lo demás...


----------



## At4008 (10 Nov 2022)

Milimun dijo:


> Mira lo que tengo por aquí:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1256672
> 
> 
> Ya siento que te hayas pinchado.



*NO HAGÁIS CASO DE ESTE TROLL

PODÉIS CALCULARLO EN VUESTRO EXCEL*

Aquí tenéis el menú de correlación:
*




*


Aquí los porcentajes de vacunación.








Covid-19 vaccine tracker: the global race to vaccinate


Tracking how many people have been vaccinated against coronavirus in more than 200 countries.




ig.ft.com





Aquí el exceso de mortalidad por meses:


https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/databrowser/view/demo_mexrt/default/table?lang=en




Sumad todos los incrementos mensuales durante 2022 y obtenéis la columna amarilla. Luego le aplicáis la fórmula de correlación con los porcentajes de vacunación por países.


SALE CORRELACIÓN NULA. Cualquiera que descargue los datos puede verlo.











Como ya está todo dicho, ya no contesto a más trolls.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (10 Nov 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> La kakuna programaba a tu cuerpo a producir lo que hacía daño al cuerpo del virus, durante meses. Un plan sin fisuras.



No. No durante meses. El ARNm es inestable y por ello hay que transportarlo a baja temperatura. Su vida media suele medirse en *minutos*:









RNA molecules live short lives
 

A new method to measure the half-life of RNA molecules has now been created by researchers. Their study revealed that commonly used methods provide distorted results and that RNA molecules live an average of only two minutes, ten times shorter than previously assumed.



www.sciencedaily.com





La vacuna mete ARNm en tus células y las pone a fabricar el antígeno a presentar al sistema inmune (proteína S) que termina expresado en la superficie celular. Muy poca proteína S es producida y aún menos se escapa de la célula para terminar en el plasma. Aquí un estudio evaluando entre otras cosas su estabilidad molecular:









Effect of clinical isolate or cleavage site mutations in the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein on protein stability, cleavage, and cell–cell fusion


The trimeric severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) spike protein (S) is the sole viral protein responsible for both viral binding to a host cell and the membrane fusion event needed for cell entry. In addition to facilitating fusion needed for viral entry, S can also drive...



www.jbc.org







> By 24 h after label, only 20 to 30% of the original labeled protein remained for all cell lines



A la semana queda poquísima


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Nov 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Pues me parecen pocos la verdad



Porque las cifras se las inventan.


----------



## wililon (10 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿No sería mejor buscar algo que compartan esos muertos en exceso?
> 
> Es decir, buscar segmentos de población en los que no haya habido exceso de muertes y ver qué les diferencia de los otros ¿no?



Estoy seguro que están los mejores médicos leyendo foros para coger ideas de la gente


----------



## cohynetes (10 Nov 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Ayer un compi no pudo venir a clase porque están haciéndole pruebas por problemas del corazón, cadualidades



Pues otro que quitamos del paro

Haz que pase jaja


----------



## ChortiHunter (11 Nov 2022)

NO SABEN LA CAUSA? PERO SI ANTES CUANDO UNO SE MUERE POR EMPOTRARSE CONTRA UN ARBOL TRAS IR A 180KM/H EN SU BMW SABIAN INSTANTANEAMENTE Y TELEPATICAMENTE ANTES DE QUE LLEGARA LA AMBULANCIA QUE ERA POR EL COVÍ. AHORA NOS DICEN QUE NO SABEN POR QUÉ?


----------



## capitan anchoa (11 Nov 2022)

Me ha llamado la atención que el gobierno esté colocando en todas las TV anuncios "promocionando" la cuarta dosis, eso es que no se la está poniendo ni el tato.


----------



## juanker (11 Nov 2022)

Debe ser duro para los empoñozados irse a dormir cada día pensando en la posibilidad de no volver a despertar.


----------



## claudiofp (11 Nov 2022)

La cifra ira en aumento segun pase el tiempo,al final cumpliran su objetivo de reducir la poblacion mundial


----------



## PacoIII (11 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> África es un continente con una población muy joven con grandes zonas en que no llevan un control estadístico riguroso de mortalidad. No sirve para hacer comparaciones



Sirve lo que tu digas que sirve. El euromomo tampoco debe servir. Suecia no debe servir. Los médicos que han echado o se han jugado su puesto tampoco sirven. Los más de 12mil efectos adversos graves segun el informe de farmacovigilancia española tampoco sirven. 14º Informe de Farmacovigilancia sobre Vacunas<br>COVID-19

El enlace que te han puesto más abajo sobre deportistas muertos o jodidos tampoco lo has comentado. 

Debe de sevir bill gates que es experto pandemiólogo, ¿verdad?



Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Sabiendo que la campaña de vacunación empezó a principios de 2021 y no se vacunó en masa a menores de 45 hasta meses después, esa gráfica señala a que el incremento de mortalidad entre menores de 45 es anterior a la vacuna



Cierto, muy cierto. ¿De las últimas barras, las que si corresponden a 2021 y 2022 no dices nada? Joder que selectiva eres en tus análisis. Muy imparcial, si...


Tu solo comentas a los que hablan de 5G para sentirte más lista que los tontos magufos. Y punto. 



Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Todos los años mueren unos pocos, sobre todo por cardiopatías no diagnosticadas y la cosa ha cambiado poco o nada



Datos o vete a mamarla. 415 muertos por la vacunas covid en el informe de farmacovigilancia pero para ti son bulos magufos, o si no no importan porque se hubieran mueeto de covid igual. Hay que ser tremendo hijo de puta. 



Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Pensar uno por sí mismo es lo ideal ... si sabes pensar. Si la cabecita no te da y/o no tienes n.p.i. del tema ... pues mejor ahórrate el ridículo y fiate de las autoridades



Nos vamos a fiar de ti que se te ve genuinamente bondadosa y clarividente.



Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> El sentido común es una herramienta de supervivencia poderosa pero tiene límites. Por ejemplo el sentido común te dice que los objetos caen mas rápido cuanto mas pesados o que un rayo de luz que sale de una pelota que se dirije hacia ti se te acerca a mas velocidad que uno que sale de una pelota que se aleja. Por eso en ciencia hay que tirar de matemáticas y de experimentación. Lo han hecho y los datos apuntan a que la vacuna es segura con efectos secundarios raros bien conocidos (VITT, miopericarditis suave, parálisis de Bell, etc)




Se te ha olvidado la hepatitis (suave y rariiiiiiiiiiiiisima, claro). 

No si experimentar han experimentado bastante. De lo que nos quejamos es de la falta de transparencia, de que oculten datos y de que promocionen un producto que no sirve para lo que anunciaron. Que tu dices ahora también que nunca lo anunciaron de esa manera..... y no se te cae la cara de verguenza de ver los cientos de ejemplos. Que asco más grande de gentuza titulada. Dime una cosa, ¿Tus titulos te los sacaste mintiendo de esta manera? Porque deben de estar, en prestigio, a la altura del hueco del escritorio de tu profesor. 

¿Efectos secundarios raros son 415 muertes certificadas solo en España? 

¿Donde estan esos datos de esos experimentos? Muertes por cardiopatias por grupos de edad y estados de vacunación, no vaya a ser que estés mintiendo o hables de oidas. Pero espera, claro que estás mintiendo, ¡si investigaron 3 meses antes de pincharselas a todo el mundo!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## ANS² (11 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> No. No durante meses. El ARNm es inestable y por ello hay que transportarlo a baja temperatura. Su vida media suele medirse en *minutos*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero el ARNm ha hackeado varias de tus células, y a lo mejor algunas no se ponen a producir espigas, quedan ahí con ese código interno pero sin hacer uso de él, y estas células se multiplican conservando ese código interno...

es como las "pupas" que les salen a algunos en la boca, tienes células hackeadas (siempre, nunca se eliminan) con un código que permanece latente sin usarse, y luego cuando estás de bajón con las defensas bajas, boom, se activa (y se desconoce el mecanismo) y empiezas a fabricar viruses

pues a lo mejor con estas vacunas de ARNm es lo mismo, tienes siempre células hackeadas y cuando te pillan flojo te llenan de espigas el núcleo del alma


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Nov 2022)

MY GOD


¿ de que estara moriendo la gente mas ?

















*Only the paranoid survive. .*











*_______________ yes*






Elon Musk (@elonmusk)


Yes




nitter.net





t.me/QSRdecodes/26279 1.3K viewsNov 10 at 09:21


archive.ph







 What is in the so-called COVID-19 “Vaccines”? Part 1: Evidence of a Global Crime Against Humanity | International Journal of Vaccine Theory, Practice, and Research







ijvtpr.com





​


----------



## Peineto (11 Nov 2022)

Hay que reunir urgentemente al comité de expertos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Nov 2022)

Iker Jiménez
@navedelmisterio



¿Podrán activarse pandemias a distancia? #Horizonte














Iker Jiménez (@navedelmisterio)


¿Podrán activarse pandemias a distancia? #Horizonte




nitter.net










2face (@2faceup)


Ole sus coj....el gran reseteo dicho en la televisión, de esta os cierran el programa, Bravo!!!




nitter.net









Џ Bárbara Џ (@barbarillapc)


Bien por el coronel Otero que se ha atrevido a hablar incluso de las bakunas y sus efectos, del miedo, del reseteo... Lo siento, Iker, se te notaba incómodo por hablar más allá de lo que le has preguntado, por las repercusiones, pero hay ya que hablar claro con todo esto.




nitter.net









Manife777 (@Manife777)


La cara de Carmen es espectacular!




nitter.net





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Nov 2022)

*¿ han contado "algo mas" en el programa de Iker por fin ? *
*( algo light y prosistema aun.. pero tambien se moja mucho mas que antes )*

* Coronel Otero (horizonte).*
*<< ondas de frecuencia activas y microorganismos >>*
Hoy a la(s) 2:33 AM




StolenInnocence dijo:


> Iker dice que este hombre trabaja en laboratorios de alta seguridad
> Horizonte,Coronel Otero:





Iker dice que este hombre trabaja en laboratorios de alta seguridad
Horizonte,Coronel Otero:
La idea que tienen es resetear esta sociedad.
Si analizamos los 3,4 ultimos años lo que esta ocurriendo a nivel mundial.
Hemos pasado una pandemia de un virus que a los 3 años no sabemos su origen,se ha creado una vacuna,mal llamada vacuna que es una terapia génica que no sabemos efectos a medio y largo plazo.
Estamos sufriendo una guerra
con una crisis economica mundial tremenda.
Aparece el cambio climático.
Si analizamos da la sensacion que primero ,nos estan asustando.Hacen ensayos somos sumisos a lo que nos dicen.Nos estan llevando por donde ellos quieren.
Dentro de x tiempo aparecer otra funcion y obedeceremos
Hay un problema mayor que afecta a los proyectos que hemos hablado que todo a traves de ondas de frecuencia y es que pueden organizar pandemias y epidemias a distancia.
Echas unos microorganismos
totalmente inactivados con unas enzimas.en cuanto activo esa enzima,ese microorganismo va a empezar a funcionar y se va a extender.
Se puede hacer perfectamente.
Y puedo activarlo a la hora o al año.
Iker le pregunta,eso se hace?
coronel:eso se piensa hacer.
Con que fin?el poder,fines,metas.








Џ Bárbara Џ (@barbarillapc)


Bien por el coronel Otero que se ha atrevido a hablar incluso de las bakunas y sus efectos, del miedo, del reseteo... Lo siento, Iker, se te notaba incómodo por hablar más allá de lo que le has preguntado, por las repercusiones, pero hay ya que hablar claro con todo esto.




nitter.net









Lan ☘️ (@Lurlancelot)


GUERRA CONTRA LAS PERSONAS!! Alguien habla claro. IKER ponte las pilas!!!




nitter.net







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/coronel-otero-horizonte-a-traves-de-ondas-de-frecuencia-activas-microorganism.1855230/#post-43455831


​


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

Suponiendo que se hayan vacunado unos 40 millones de personas en este país, eso sería el 0,03% o uno de cada 3.333, vamos, que no digo yo que ese exceso de mortalidad no sean de las vacunas, porque básicamente tiene toda la pinta, pero es que ese riesgo es tan bajo como el que puede tener la mayoría de medicamentos que se prescriben.

Lo interesante sería saber si este exceso de mortalidad solo se da en España o también está pasando en el resto de países.

También sería interesante ver si este exceso de mortalidad se alarga en el tiempo o incluso, si va a más.

Lamentablemente, si va a más, terminarán maquillando los datos, como se suele hacer siempre que algo no cuadra al político de turno.


----------



## Orooo (11 Nov 2022)

A mi me nutre todo


----------



## pepeleches (11 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Suponiendo que se hayan vacunado unos 40 millones de personas en este país, eso sería el 0,008% o uno de cada 3.333, vamos, que no digo yo que ese exceso de mortalidad no sean de las vacunas, porque básicamente tiene toda la pinta, pero es que ese riesgo es tan bajo como el que puede tener la mayoría de medicamentos que se prescriben.
> 
> Lo interesante sería saber si este exceso de mortalidad solo se da en España o también está pasando en el resto de países.
> 
> ...



Se ha dado en otros muchos países. No en todos, ni mucho menos. 

El problema es que cada integrista de su causa lo llevará a su terreno sin remisión. Los antivacunas asumen por supuesto que es por la vacuna, y los idolatradores del cambio climático pues más de lo mismo

En el caso de la vacuna, la lógica dice que tendría que haber una relación, y al menos puede haber correlación. Pero mirando las gráficas en distintos países, esa lógica dice que el exceso de muertes debería haber sido muy proporcional a las vacunas. Y no, no lo ha sido. Tiene pinta más de correlación que causalidad. 

Como teoría (indemostrable...) que he oído a varias personas, puede ser un cúmulo de factores. Donde ambas influyan algo (el clima, las vacunas...), pero sobre todo influya que durante mucho tiempo la sanidad ha dejado de funcionar en muchos países. O ha funcionado al mínimo

Con lo cual se han detectado tarde enfermedades importantes, o aquellos que las tenían crónicas o eran graves antes del Covid han tenido peor atención .

Vamos, que no es tan fácil saber la causa con seguridad...


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Nov 2022)

Antes nos dicen que son los menas que las kakunas.


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Se ha dado en otros muchos países. No en todos, ni mucho menos.
> 
> El problema es que cada integrista de su causa lo llevará a su terreno sin remisión. Los antivacunas asumen por supuesto que es por la vacuna, y los idolatradores del cambio climático pues más de lo mismo
> 
> ...



Claro, pueden ser muchos factores, pero lo importante es ver si este exceso se mantiene en el tiempo o incluso aumenta.

Yo creo o más bien, estoy convencido de que es por las vacunas, pero aun así, hablamos de un % de efectos secundarios bastante bajo para lo que suele ser cualquier medicamento. 

Es como si mañana 40 millones de españoles son obligados a tomar una Aspirina. Por pura estadística, a alguno le sentará mal y otros tantos morirán por complicaciones por estar tomando otros medicamentos, úlceras que terminan convirtiéndose en perforaciones en el intestino, shock anafilácticos, etc. 

La probabilidad de morir por tomarte una aspirina es remota, pero existe y si de decenas de millones hablamos, como en este caso, pues lógicamente siempre va a morir un % de personas y más con vacunas, que interfieren con mecanismos del sistema inmunológico, que supone aun, un mayor riesgo.

Quizás hayan más muertes de lo habitual, porque España a tomado medidas bastante más drásticas que otros países, con el confinamiento durante meses, que eso no es nada bueno para la salud, el uso de mascarillas, que también supone un riesgo de infección pulmonar o bajo nivel de oxígeno, también las campañas televisivas de terror, que ha aumentado el estrés entre personas y el estrés desencadena reacciones como aumento de la presión arterias, alteraciones en la coagulación sanguínea y mil cosas más, pero como dije, aunque estos riesgos son bajos o muy bajos, si lo multiplicamos por decenas de millones de personas, no es de extrañar que hayan aumentado las muertes más en España.


----------



## pepeleches (11 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Claro, pueden ser muchos factores, pero lo importante es ver si este exceso se mantiene en el tiempo o incluso aumenta.
> 
> [...]



Miré datos globales que habían publicado en distintos países, y 'no cuadraba'. Siendo la misma vacuna, debería tener efectos secundarios muy parecidos en distintos países (cuando las muestras son de muchos millones, sería lo lógico...), y no era así. Aunque no fueran exactos, debería haber una correlación clarísima entre vacunación y exceso de mortalidad, y no era proporcional. 

Me inclino más por lo que pones en el último párrafo, que sean efectos del Covid 'en general'. Ni las vacunas, ni las mascarillas, ni el confinamiento, ni la falta de atención sanitaria, ni siquiera el estrés por la pandemia son cosas que puedan pasar sin tener consecuencias. 

Ahora bien, me temo que cualquiera de estas causas, o la mezcla de todas, se vuelve casi imposible de averiguar con una cierta seguridad. A mi no me deja de asombrar esa gente que está convencidísima de que es por las vacunas, o por el cambio climático, así a las bravas, sin que sea ni siquiera necesario indagar un poco. Es lo bueno que tiene estar abducido por una ideología, que tienes las respuestas mucho más fáciles...


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Miré datos globales que habían publicado en distintos países, y 'no cuadraba'. Siendo la misma vacuna, debería tener efectos secundarios muy parecidos en distintos países (cuando las muestras son de muchos millones, sería lo lógico...), y no era así. Aunque no fueran exactos, debería haber una correlación clarísima entre vacunación y exceso de mortalidad, y no era proporcional.
> 
> Me inclino más por lo que pones en el último párrafo, que sean efectos del Covid 'en general'. Ni las vacunas, ni las mascarillas, ni el confinamiento, ni la falta de atención sanitaria, ni siquiera el estrés por la pandemia son cosas que puedan pasar sin tener consecuencias.
> 
> Ahora bien, me temo que cualquiera de estas causas, o la mezcla de todas, se vuelve casi imposible de averiguar con una cierta seguridad. A mi no me deja de asombrar esa gente que está convencidísima de que es por las vacunas, o por el cambio climático, así a las bravas, sin que sea ni siquiera necesario indagar un poco. Es lo bueno que tiene estar abducido por una ideología, que tienes las respuestas mucho más fáciles...



Es para lo que se nos ha educado, es decir, en el blanco negrismo y punto pelota.

La asignatura de filosofía debería de darse en la ESO y se debería de tomar en serio, ya que la filosofía sirve precisamente para eso, para hacer ver que algo se puede observar desde diferentes puntos de vista y así tener una idea más clara de cualquier cuestión, pero eso no interesa al sistema que quiere fabricar obreros con pocas luces y fáciles de manipular en base a cualquier consigna, bulo, propaganda o lo que sea, por eso esa asignatura se reserva para los que van encaminados a hacer estudios universitarios, pero los de abajo, cuanto más cazurros mejor para el sistema.


----------



## At4008 (11 Nov 2022)

El año que se vacunada masivamente (2021) tiene menos mortalidad que el año que se está dejando de vacunar (2022).

Si vamos a relacionar datos alegremente, podríamos decir que la mortalidad ha aumentado por dejar de vacunar.


----------



## ventxema (11 Nov 2022)

¿17 páginas y nadie se ha acordado del paquitecto?
Esto ya no es lo que era.



estroboscopico dijo:


> Suponiendo que se hayan vacunado unos 40 millones de personas en este país, eso sería el 0,03% o uno de cada 3.333, vamos, que no digo yo que ese exceso de mortalidad no sean de las vacunas, porque básicamente tiene toda la pinta, pero es que ese riesgo es tan bajo como el que puede tener la mayoría de medicamentos que se prescriben.
> 
> Lo interesante sería saber si este exceso de mortalidad solo se da en España o también está pasando en el resto de países.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, son datos bajos un 0,03%
Es decir, según datos la probabilidad de morir por covid por debajo de 30 años 0,0001% y al pincharte "sólo" de 0,03%.

Seguras y eficaces.


Y no sólo lo dices una vez sino que insistes. Efecto secundario: muerte, pero en porcentaje bajo.  



estroboscopico dijo:


> ...
> Yo creo o más bien, estoy convencido de que es por las vacunas, pero aun así, hablamos de un % de efectos secundarios bastante bajo para lo que suele ser cualquier medicamento.
> . ...


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> El año que se vacunada masivamente (2021) tiene menos mortalidad que el año que se está dejando de vacunar (2022).
> 
> Si vamos a relacionar datos alegremente, podríamos decir que la mortalidad ha aumentado por dejar de vacunar.




O porque los efectos negativos de las vacunas, aparecen años después.

Hasta que no pasen unos años, no se va a saber con claridad que es lo que pasa.

Los anglos han tenido una oportunidad de oro para acabar con determinados países, ya que con suministrarles una variante de la vacuna a un país para reducir a su población y otra variante a otro país sin sorpresa, pues ya han ganado la partida, sin pegar un tiro y encima metiéndose buen dinero en el bolsillo y quizás la variante de la vacuna también vaya por barrios, que vete tú a saber.... Por eso China y Rusia han fabricado sus propias vacunas, porque está claro ellos saben que vacunar a su población con algo que fabrica el enemigo no es precisamente muy inteligente que digamos.


----------



## At4008 (11 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> O porque los efectos negativos de las vacunas, aparecen años después.
> 
> Hasta que no pasen unos años, no se va a saber con claridad que es lo que pasa.



Y entonces cada año que pasa morirán más por las vacunas. Más años, más efecto. 

En 2023 morirán más que en 2022.
En 2024 morirán más que en 2023...

Claro, claro... Todo muy lógico... Pero ya te digo yo que los trolls antivacunas no aplicarán esta "lógica" cuando baje la mortalidad en 2023


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Y entonces cada año que pasa morirán más por las vacunas. Más años, más efecto.
> 
> En 2023 morirán más que en 2022.
> En 2024 morirán más que en 2023...
> ...



O los efectos aparecen progresivamente hasta el segundo año y después de ahí, empiezan a bajar las complicaciones. Recordemos también que ya vamos por la 3ª o 4ª dosis, así que pueden ser varios factores los implicados, cuñao.


----------



## Können (11 Nov 2022)

Astra Zeneca era segura, lo decían en la tele y los periódicos, y también los médicos, hasta que la retiraron.

Pues eso.

Seguramente sea un cúmulo de factores, pero que todavía no se conocen los efectos a medio y largo plazo es un hecho. Y además es un hecho que LOS PROPIOS FABRICANTES DE LAS VACUNAS admiten. Pero no te lo dijeron.

El DDT era seguro. La Talidomida también.

Se ha engañado desde altas instancias a la ciudadanía, a pincharse una terapia experimental por un virus que presenta unas tasas de mortalidad ridículas en la gran parte de la población, a excepción de los abueletes ancianos.

Y lo de vacunar a los niños, mejor me callo.


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Nov 2022)

Sanidad no sabe la causa... No tiene cojones el asunto.

Que se están cargando a la gente, y con tal de tener el dinero en el banco todos los meses les da igual. Ni vergüenza, ni dignidad, ni...


----------



## Murray's (11 Nov 2022)

Será más la sobremortalidad, si te dicen 12000 será 30000 , recordemos que en España las malas noticias se maquillan para parezcan buenas o menos malas


----------



## At4008 (11 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> O los efectos aparecen progresivamente hasta el segundo año y después de ahí, empiezan a bajar las complicaciones. Recordemos también que ya vamos por la 3ª o 4ª dosis, así que pueden ser varios factores los implicados, cuñao.



Claro, claro ..

Cuando sube es que las vacunas están haciendo más efecto y cuando baja menos.

Según se vaya viendo.


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Claro, claro ..
> 
> Cuando sube es que las vacunas están haciendo más efecto y cuando baja menos.
> 
> Según se vaya viendo.



Al ignore por cansino y cuñao


----------



## Beriaru (11 Nov 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Miré datos globales que habían publicado en distintos países, y 'no cuadraba'. Siendo la misma vacuna, debería tener efectos secundarios muy parecidos en distintos países (cuando las muestras son de muchos millones, sería lo lógico...), y no era así. Aunque no fueran exactos, debería haber una correlación clarísima entre vacunación y exceso de mortalidad, y no era proporcional.
> 
> Me inclino más por lo que pones en el último párrafo, que sean efectos del Covid 'en general'. Ni las vacunas, ni las mascarillas, ni el confinamiento, ni la falta de atención sanitaria, ni siquiera el estrés por la pandemia son cosas que puedan pasar sin tener consecuencias.
> 
> Ahora bien, me temo que cualquiera de estas causas, o la mezcla de todas, se vuelve casi imposible de averiguar con una cierta seguridad. A mi no me deja de asombrar esa gente que está convencidísima de que es por las vacunas, o por el cambio climático, así a las bravas, sin que sea ni siquiera necesario indagar un poco. Es lo bueno que tiene estar abducido por una ideología, que tienes las respuestas mucho más fáciles...



Mire, a mi lo que me escama es que desde todos los medios se lancen especulaciones de si serán secuelas del covid, que si el cambio climático, que si el envejecimiento, el espectro electromagnético, el sol, y la madre que lo parió.

Pero las vacunas siguen siendo sanísimas y solidarias.

Mire, no. Hay dudas razonables sobre su efectividad, se sabe ya que la solidaridad ni está ni se la espera, y hay efectos secundarios graves por mucho que se negase en un principio. Así que sí, las vacunas pueden ser un factor clave en ese aumento de la mortalidad.

Es seguro que lo sea?
No, no es seguro. Lo que es seguro es que podría serlo, y no se puede descartar simplemente por conveniencia.

Y el hecho de que se niegue categóricamente algo tan obvio, da que pensar.


----------



## Avulense64 (11 Nov 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Muy prohibido no estará cuando lo mentáis aquí cada 5 minutos.
> Lo que pasa es que A LO MEJOR no es.
> 
> Ánimo!!!



O a lo.mejor sí. Que no investiguen es sospechoso. La peña palma más que nunca y ni autopsias ni na.


----------



## patroclus (11 Nov 2022)

Lo de 12.000 muertos se han quedado muy cortos. Deben ser cientos de miles. Lo habrán tapado como sea para que no se sepa.


----------



## Escachador (11 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Será más la sobremortalidad, si te dicen 12000 será 30000 , recordemos que en España las malas noticias se maquillan para parezcan buenas o menos malas



Son 33.500 de exceso segun sus propios datos, los 12.000 son los que desconocen de que han muerto el resto dicen que es por calentamiento global y paridas diversas.


----------



## AEM (11 Nov 2022)

si no fuera por las inoculaciones masivas ya lo habrían restregado en TODOS los medios!
es como con el aumento de delitos violentos, si no sale la foto o la nacionalidad ya sabes que es un innombrable


----------



## AEM (11 Nov 2022)

justo ayer lo hablaba con una que tiene un familiar trabajando en funeraria. Dice que el aumento de clientes es muy alto, que algo está pasando



patroclus dijo:


> Lo de 12.000 muertos se han quedado muy cortos. Deben ser cientos de miles. Lo habrán tapado como sea para que no se sepa.


----------



## visaman (11 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...



Repentitis aguda inducida


----------



## coscorron (11 Nov 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Mire, a mi lo que me escama es que desde todos los medios se lancen especulaciones de si serán secuelas del covid, que si el cambio climático, que si el envejecimiento, el espectro electromagnético, el sol, y la madre que lo parió.
> 
> Pero las vacunas siguen siendo sanísimas y solidarias.
> 
> ...



De hecho aunque hay puntos por confirmar empiezan a salir estudios comparativos que indican altos niveles de troponina compatibles con haber sufrido una lesión cardiaca grave o muy grave en 1 de cada 27 vacunados y que no se encuentran ni se encontraban en esa proporciona en la población no vacunada haya o no pasado el COVID. Por si no lo sabe, yo tampoco lo sabía hasta que empece el circo, la troponina es una proteina que produce el corazon para protegerse en caso de problemas y se usa para diagnosticar enfermedades cardiacas. El problema de la miocarditis y periocarditis es que puede pasar inadvertida o confundida con un ataque de ansiedad o que estas un poco alterado un día, no se detecta ni se diagnostica en una gran cantidad de ocasiones pero deja secuelas y son para siempre. Así que tal y como estan las cosas por COVID (lo más probable según los medios) o por vacuna (lo que empiezan a señalar ya los estudios) mucha gente va a salir de esta con un problema cardiaco no diagnosticado que posiblemente afectará a su esperanza de vida. 

En todo caso una vacuna con semejantes efectos secundarios no debería haberse usado de forma tan masiva.


----------



## sopelmar (11 Nov 2022)

Ayer poniendo la antena en una conversación que tenía mi. Mujer con una amiga hablaba esta señora que menudo bajón que ha pegado en un año pero que estamos todos igual, que no valemos nada, yo solo escuchaba boca cerrada mi mujer asintiendo, que verdad tienes txaro y eso, somos novacs seguimos sin salir del armario pero me da miedo cuando ya no me quede más remedio que ir al médico, hacia años desde la pandemia que no compraba klinex para sonarme la nariz pero este año ya llevo dos compras desde septiembre, tengo un mal presentemiento este invierno pillo el gripazo de mi vida


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (11 Nov 2022)

PacoIII dijo:


> Sirve lo que tu digas que sirve. El euromomo tampoco debe servir. Suecia no debe servir. Los médicos que han echado o se han jugado su puesto tampoco sirven. Los más de 12mil efectos adversos graves segun el informe de farmacovigilancia española tampoco sirven. 14º Informe de Farmacovigilancia sobre Vacunas<br>COVID-19



Sirven vistos en su contexto. El euromomo pinta una subida suave, nada que ver con los picos coincidentes de todas las olas. Mira los datos actualizados de sobremortalidad:









Tracking covid-19 excess deaths across countries


In many parts of the world, official death tolls undercount the total number of fatalities




www.economist.com





España tuvo un +26%, pero ahora mismo está en un -1%. Lituania está disparada (+32%). Finlandia y Noruega al +10% pero Suecia solo +4%. Son incrementos sobre la mortalidad esperada, por lo que deberías preguntarte qué algoritmo usan para predecir la mortalidad.

¿12.000 efectos adversos y 400+ muertes dices? El CV ha dejado 115,000 muertos. De no haber hecho nada la horquilla estaría entre 500K-1M fácilmente. De haber sido presidente de gobierno ¿qué habrías hecho?



> El enlace que te han puesto más abajo sobre deportistas muertos o jodidos tampoco lo has comentado.











Muerte súbita: 30.000 casos cada año en España


La posibilidad de sobrevivir cuando se produce en la calle es entre un 5 y un 10 %, mientras que en otros países asciende al 30% por mayor conocimiento de maniobras de reanimación




www.elperiodico.com







> Otras 1.000 muertes repentinas se dan cada año en jóvenes de 15 a 30 años, con un *perfil deportista*



¿Qué quieres que te diga? ¿Que de toda la vida mueren niños en los campos de fútbol? ¿Que es obligatorio tener desfibriladores en colegios y centros deportivos desde hace años?



> Cierto, muy cierto. ¿De las últimas barras, las que si corresponden a 2021 y 2022 no dices nada? Joder que selectiva eres en tus análisis. Muy imparcial, si...



No estábamos hablando de las últimas barras sino de echarle el muerto a la vacunación sin pruebas. Las últimas barras no son iguales que las primeras porque ahí está actuando la cepa Omicron



> Datos o vete a mamarla. 415 muertos por la vacunas covid en el informe de farmacovigilancia pero para ti son bulos magufos, o si no no importan porque se hubieran mueeto de covid igual. Hay que ser tremendo hijo de puta.



No hacer nada y dejar que la horquilla de muertos se sitúe entre 500k y el millón es por el contrario de ser una maravillosa persona



> Se te ha olvidado la hepatitis (suave y rariiiiiiiiiiiiisima, claro).



De hepatitis autoinmune no llegan a 100 casos documentados en todo el mundo tras la administración de miles de millones de dosis. Efectivamente, es -te cito literalmente- "rariiiiiiiiiiiiisima"



> ¿Efectos secundarios raros son 415 muertes certificadas solo en España?



Déjame hacer los números ... 40M+ vacunados, 415 muertes, casi 1 muerte por 100,000 ... no, de hecho con menos de un caso por 10,000 el efecto secundario no se considera "raro" sino "muy raro". Quejas por escrito a la Agencia Española de Medicamentos y Productos Sanitarios



ANS² dijo:


> pero el ARNm ha hackeado varias de tus células, y a lo mejor algunas no se ponen a producir espigas, quedan ahí con ese código interno pero sin hacer uso de él, y estas células se multiplican conservando ese código interno...



Como te decía, el ARNm se degrada rápidamente. Es un sistema de señalización a corto plazo. Ese escenario zombie-celular que propones no se puede dar



> es como las "pupas" que les salen a algunos en la boca, tienes células hackeadas (siempre, nunca se eliminan) con un código que permanece latente sin usarse, y luego cuando estás de bajón con las defensas bajas, boom, se activa (y se desconoce el mecanismo) y empiezas a fabricar viruses



Si estás pensando en herpes, esos son herpesvirus. Son virus de ADN lo que los hace mas estables (vida media de la molécula de ADN ~ 500 años). Su tasa de mutación es menor pero cuando se te meten en el cuerpo ahí se quedan.



estroboscopico dijo:


> O porque los efectos negativos de las vacunas, aparecen años después.



Si las vacunas presentan efectos secundarios, estos se manifiestan inmediatamente. Ha sido así siempre. No existen efectos postvacunales retardados que aparezcan años después. Esa falsedad es un invento antivaxer, como la idea esa de que miopericarditis=sentencia de muerte



> Los anglos han tenido una oportunidad de oro para acabar con determinados países, ya que con suministrarles una variante de la vacuna a un país para reducir a su población y otra variante a otro país sin sorpresa, pues ya han ganado la partida, sin pegar un tiro y encima metiéndose buen dinero en el bolsillo y quizás la variante de la vacuna también vaya por barrios, que vete tú a saber.... Por eso China y Rusia han fabricado sus propias vacunas, porque está claro ellos saben que vacunar a su población con algo que fabrica el enemigo no es precisamente muy inteligente que digamos.



¿China una política COVID inteligente? Pero si han estado haciendo encierros inhumanos y absolutamente ruinosos ...


----------



## Beriaru (11 Nov 2022)

@Florecilla Silvestre eso de que el ARNm se degrada y no puede "hackear" la célula... Se sabe ya con certeza de algunos virus que pueden aumentar las posibilidades de desarrollar cáncer o tumores, el más famoso el VPH y el cáncer de cuello de útero. Así que sí, el ARNm puede alterar o dañar el ADN de la célula.

Recordemos que en cuestión de genética y sistema inmune, aún nos queda mucho por descubrir y aprender. Las afirmaciones categóricas en esos campos, con cuidado.


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Si las vacunas presentan efectos secundarios, estos se manifiestan* inmediatamente. Ha sido así siempre.* No existen efectos postvacunales retardados que aparezcan años después. Esa falsedad es un invento antivaxer, como la idea esa de que miopericarditis=sentencia de muerte



Hombre, no sé yo, afirmar eso de una forma tan rotunda me choca un poco, sobre todo porque el CDC lo está investigando en este momento entre los vacunados que han manifestado algún tipo de manifestación adversa, así que no estará la cosa tan clara, vamos digo yo.









Vacunación contra el COVID-19


Las vacunas contra el COVID-19 protegen contra el COVID-19. Obtenga información de seguridad y más.




espanol.cdc.gov





Pero bueno, blanco/negrismo cuñadil en estado puro, que para eso estamos en burbuja, coño.


----------



## trellat (11 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi todo esto de la plandemia me parece que ha sido más por arruinar economías, endeudar naciones y comprar empresas a precio de ganga por la ruina que ha provocado.



Hasta que ha cojido uno y se le ha puesto en los cojones "¡BASTA! a partir de ahora me pagais en rublos, no me vais a arrastrar con vuestra mierda ..."
¿me siguen?


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (11 Nov 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> @Florecilla Silvestre eso de que el ARNm se degrada y no puede "hackear" la célula... Se sabe ya con certeza de algunos virus que pueden aumentar las posibilidades de desarrollar cáncer o tumores, el más famoso el VPH y el cáncer de cuello de útero. Así que sí, el ARNm puede alterar o dañar el ADN de la célula.
> 
> Recordemos que en cuestión de genética y sistema inmune, aún nos queda mucho por descubrir y aprender. Las afirmaciones categóricas en esos campos, con cuidado.



El VPH es un virus de ADN, como lo son la mayoría de oncovirus con unas pocas excepciones que o bien son retrovirus con lo que codifican ADN (mecanismo del que carece el CV-19) o la otra excepción es el virus de la Hepatitis C que genera una infección crónica con inflamación que -imagino- es lo que acaba produciendo el cáncer. Pero un virus de ARN -no retrovirus- que entre, haga de las suyas y después le den la patada ... que se sepa no hay ninguno asociado a ningún cáncer



estroboscopico dijo:


> Hombre, no sé yo, afirmar eso de una forma tan rotunda me choca un poco, sobre todo porque el CDC lo está investigando en este momento entre los vacunados que han manifestado algún tipo de manifestación adversa, así que no estará la cosa tan clara, vamos digo yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy afirmando que a lo largo de las historia de las vacunas, si estas te dan reacción te la dan al poco de inoculadas no después de años. Parece bastante lógico. Se lo oí a un médico, lo he buscado y puedes investigar por ti mismo. Si conoces excepciones a esta regla estoy encantado de leerlas. Estás afirmando que las vacunas contra el covid lo son o podrían serlo



https://www.uab.edu/reporter/resources/be-healthy/item/9544-what-are-the-long-term-side-effects-of-covid-vaccines-3-things-to-know#vaccine_side_effects_show_up_quickly











Vaccines are highly unlikely to cause side effects long after getting the shot


Science shows that even the most serious side effects for any vaccine, including COVID-19, occur within just a few weeks.




www.nationalgeographic.com





Lee debajo de "historically, vaccine side-effects appear right away"


----------



## estroboscopico (11 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> El VPH es un virus de ADN, como lo son la mayoría de oncovirus con unas pocas excepciones que o bien son retrovirus con lo que codifican ADN (mecanismo del que carece el CV-19) o la otra excepción es el virus de la Hepatitis C que genera una infección crónica con inflamación que -imagino- es lo que acaba produciendo el cáncer. Pero un virus de ARN -no retrovirus- que entre, haga de las suyas y después le den la patada ... que se sepa no hay ninguno asociado a ningún cáncer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no afirmo, digo que podría ser. 
Tengo tolerancia cero a los que dicen cosas que no he dicho, cuñados y soplapollas en general.
El CDC está investigando si podría tener efectos a largo plazo, si el CDC investiga, es porque ni ellos lo tienen claro, así que si Vd ha oído a un médico esto o lo otro, pues muy bien, pero yo no afirmo nada, digo lo que digo que no es ninguna afirmación y no me caliente los huevos con tonterías, que le meto en el ignore en 0,2 y me quedo tan pancho si no le gusta.


----------



## Beriaru (12 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> El VPH es un virus de ADN, como lo son la mayoría de oncovirus con unas pocas excepciones que o bien son retrovirus con lo que codifican ADN (mecanismo del que carece el CV-19) o la otra excepción es el virus de la Hepatitis C que genera una infección crónica con inflamación que -imagino- es lo que acaba produciendo el cáncer. Pero un virus de ARN -no retrovirus- que entre, haga de las suyas y después le den la patada ... que se sepa no hay ninguno asociado a ningún cáncer



Are you sure?





Viruses that Can Lead to Cancer


Several viruses are linked with cancer in humans. Find out what we know about viruses and cancer risk here.




www.cancer.org


----------



## Dabairuski (12 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Insisto la nueva COCA llega cortada con fentanillo...farloperos tened cuidado



¿De verdad llega Cocaína+Fentanilo a España?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Nov 2022)

Sin explicaciones dicen los hijos de puta. JajJs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Dabairuski dijo:


> ¿De verdad llega Cocaína+Fentanilo a España?



al parecer es 10 veces mas barato cortar la coca con fentanillo...segun cierto mexicanos...


----------



## pepeleches (12 Nov 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Es seguro que lo sea?
> No, no es seguro. Lo que es seguro es que podría serlo, y no se puede descartar simplemente por conveniencia.



Estoy al 100% de acuerdo con lo que dices, y además lo has expresado muy bien. 

Ya se ha descubierto la barbaridad (que debería tener consecuencias legales muy fuertes...) de transmitirnos que la vacuna protegía contra el contagio, cuando no solo sabían que no era así, sino que nos vendieron que era su principal ventaja y sacaron la baza del sentimentalismo asqueroso de decir que había que hacerlo por los demás. 

Pero es que eso no implica que la vacuna no fuera positiva. Ciertamente, sin poder estar al 100% seguro de ello, el hecho de que el porcentaje acojonante de gente que se contagió en las últimas olas apenas pisara el hospital y apenas muriera podrían ser una prueba. 

La clave está en lo que dices. Me niego en rotundo en que se conviertan en el fanatismo estúpido de que a una abuela con 96 con cáncer le de un infarto y haya 4 destalentaos que salgan inmediatamente a decir 'seguro que estaba vacunada'. 

Pero es que ya vale, nos colaron el tema del contagio, y ahora que hay una prueba evidente de que hay un exceso de mortalidad, antes de estudiarlo a fondo quitan una de las variables que podría ser causante. 

Y repito, por los datos no me cuadra que sea la causante...única. Si solo fuera por las vacunas, los datos deberían ser distintos. Pero coño, si hay un problema de sobremortalidad, después de algo tan impactante como una epidemia, lo lógico sería ponerse a estudiarlo sin prejuicios para averiguar la verdad. 

Pero no, los medios enseguida han abrazado el cambio climático. Tócate los cojones. Sí, será que en los países nórdicos la gente muere por olas de calor...


----------



## pepeleches (12 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Es para lo que se nos ha educado, es decir, en el blanco negrismo y punto pelota.
> 
> La asignatura de filosofía debería de darse en la ESO y se debería de tomar en serio, ya que la filosofía sirve precisamente para eso, para hacer ver que algo se puede observar desde diferentes puntos de vista y así tener una idea más clara de cualquier cuestión, pero eso no interesa al sistema que quiere fabricar obreros con pocas luces y fáciles de manipular en base a cualquier consigna, bulo, propaganda o lo que sea, por eso esa asignatura se reserva para los que van encaminados a hacer estudios universitarios, pero los de abajo, cuanto más cazurros mejor para el sistema.



Es un tema tan importante y tan actual, que merecería que hubiera una reflexión sobre ello continua, casi casi para reinventarnos. 

Porque no se trata de pocas luces; he visto a gente con mucha inteligencia y muchos estudios actuar así, lo que me da auténtico pavor. Ya no hablamos del obrero analfabeto de principios del siglo XX al que se convence con populismo en mensajes cortos, hablamos de que el efecto llega a toda la población. 

Me he dado cuenta de que la gente no quiere saber la verdad. Cada vez que surge un tema medianamente sensible, o la persona con la que hablo me trata como si estuviera absolutamente en contra (negacionista, por decirlo de alguna forma...), o como si fuera un tibio. Porque no comparto su dogmatismo y su rabia. 

Para saber la verdad hay que hacerse las preguntas adecuadas y poder contestárselas con claridad y pruebas. Es un ejercicio bastante común, que me temo hemos empezado a dejar de hacer. Pero es que en el momento en que te haces esas preguntas, o que la respuesta no cuadra exactamente con la que la otra persona tiene prefabricada, en vez de un proceso lógico de duda o de compartir información, está el proceso de rechazar cualquier idea o dato que se desvíe un milímetro de aquello que tiene interiorizada la otra persona. 

En el fondo es terrible. De joven recuerdo con sumo agrado juergas que terminaban a lo mejor en casa de alguien con debates sobre lo humano y lo divino entre copa y copa, donde hasta gente que tenía ideas completamente contrarias respetaba el derecho a hablar y se esforzaba por argumentar. Y de ahí salías siempre con algún cambio, aunque fuera mínimo. Porque al escuchar abrías tu mente a otras posibilidades. 

Ahora eso ya no existe. Pero no en la política, donde puede ser lógico; no existe en la vida real. O se busca el zasca, o la invalidación completa del adversario porque no piensa como yo. Simplemente que te hagas una pregunta para poner en duda el relato, te convierte en negacionista o tibio...


----------



## estroboscopico (12 Nov 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es un tema tan importante y tan actual, que merecería que hubiera una reflexión sobre ello continua, casi casi para reinventarnos.
> 
> Porque no se trata de pocas luces; he visto a gente con mucha inteligencia y muchos estudios actuar así, lo que me da auténtico pavor. Ya no hablamos del obrero analfabeto de principios del siglo XX al que se convence con populismo en mensajes cortos, hablamos de que el efecto llega a toda la población.
> 
> ...



Sí, así es, pero es lo que se fomenta, porque es lo que interesa al sistema.

Las relaciones sociales se han degradado deliberadamente.

Solo hay que ver como la gente está enganchada al telefonito para todo, las redes sociales que te limitan el número de palabras que subes, las redes sociales de fotitos en el que se fomenta la envidia, el ocio de meterte en un local con el volumen de la música alta, para que la gente no se pueda comunicar, etc, etc.

Son muchos detalles que lo que buscan es precisamente lo que comentas. Eso de que te reunías en la casa de alguien y entre cerveza y cerveza se hablan de cosas que como lluvia fina iban enriqueciendo a las personas, pero eso evidentemente en este sistema no interesa.

La gente si piensa no es manejable, la gente si forman grupos sociales o del tipo que sea tampoco son tan manejables, la gente si no se endeuda tampoco se puede manejar, la gente si se da cuenta de la manipulación deja de creer en cosas y también es mucho más difícil de manejar y todo va encaminado a eso, a mantenernos en un estado de inmadurez, que nos haga fácilmente explotables por el sistema, que lo manejan cuatro, mientras que decenas de millones van por la vida como pollo sin cabeza y sufriendo de mil y una formas.

Hace 40 años, la gente volvía del servicio militar, se ponían a trabajar o a terminar los estudios, se echaban novia formal, con 22 o 23 años se compraban un coche de segunda mano o una moto, quedaban con los amigos y sus parejas en el campo para echar el fin de semana, con 24 o 25 ya la cosa iba encaminada a casarse, a esas edades no era raro que la empresa en la que trabajaba alguien les hiciese fijo y fijo antes era casi como funcionario, porque a las empresas les podía costar muchísimo dinero un despido improcedente y no eran raros los casos de reincorporación por vía judicial en caso de este tipo de despidos, con lo que por lo general, alguien con 10 años en una empresa y más aun si tenía cargas familiares, eran prácticamente indespedibles, con lo que un hombre con 30 años era un hombre, con su trabajo fijo, con su casa a medio pagar, con sus hijos y su mujer y una vida personal, laboral, económica y afectiva estable, mientras que hoy un hombre con 30 años se le considera un adolescente, alguien que va de un trabajo al otro, aguantando condiciones laborales y salariales que no le permiten tener cosas que le hagan madurar y si quieren tener esas cosas se tienen que endeudar por décadas y eso en un mercado laboral tan inestable y precario como el español, supone un altísimo riesgo de impago y básicamente, un alto riesgo de catástrofe financiera que genera inseguridad, estrés y sumisión y así no se puede madurar lógicamente y así tenemos lo que tenemos, una población con una bajísima natalidad, que está destinada a su extinción y que será, porque es lo que interesa, sustituida por población inmigrante que tampoco va a hacer nada por el país, porque ellos vienen a solucionar su papeleta y si algún día vienen mal dadas, se volverán a su país y sin nadie que luche, porque o son viejos o inmigrantes, el país como tal, desaparecerá y se convertirá en otra colonia del imperio que mande en el mundo, aculturalizada, envejecida y olvidada.

Somos un país conquistado y simplemente, nos están desmontando para desguazarnos y uno de muchos síntomas de que eso es lo que está ocurriendo, es el empobrecimiento conductual de los individuos.


----------



## Limón (12 Nov 2022)

Será la crisis climática jajajajajajajaja
Que hijos de puta son


----------



## Turbocalbo (12 Nov 2022)

paco decide comprar un calipo de chocolate, 
paco degusta su calipo de chocolate ajeno a su ralidac, desconoce que charo le observa en la lejanía, cual ave de rapiña. 
cuando inexperadamente CHARO le ordena cruzar la carretera para dirrigirse a su sacrosanta presencia. paco es calbo. paco le dice que para que cruzar la calle que no es seguro, que que es una decision precipitada porque pasan coches a toda velocidac,que es mejor esperar a que se ponga verde el paso d3 cebra, que para que quiere que pase que no tiene ningun sentido, 
CHARO dice que le da igual, i punto. 
paco cruza 
paco es arrollado por un camión. 
paco fenece. 
CHARO convoca a toda la localidad que se hallan profundamente consternados 
todos los CHAROS y pacos del municipio homenajean al fallecido mientras se preguntan que habra podido pasar una y cienes de veces sin hayar respuesta. 
charo yora el exceso de mortalidac. 
charo también es humana se ha podido equivocar. 
adios a paco, siempre te recordaremos.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (12 Nov 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Del enlace que cuelgas. HPV (ADN), Epstein Barr(ADN), HPB (DNA), HPC(RNA + crónico), HIV (retrotranscrito + crónico), HHV-8 (ADN), MCV (ADN). Todos ADN salvo uno que es ARN + crónico y uno retrotranscrito y crónico que transcribe ADN. Ya te digo que virus ARN puros no retrotranscritos a los que les des la patada rápido creo que ninguno provoca cáncer



estroboscopico dijo:


> Yo no afirmo, digo que podría ser.



Me autocito:



Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Si conoces excepciones a esta regla estoy encantado de leerlas. Estás afirmando que las vacunas contra el covid lo son *o podrían serlo*



Posibilidad cubierta



> Tengo tolerancia cero a los que dicen cosas que no he dicho, cuñados y soplapollas en general.



Pues cuidado no vayas a sufrir un episodio autoinmune sin necesidad de vacuna



> El CDC está investigando si podría tener efectos a largo plazo, si el CDC investiga, es porque ni ellos lo tienen claro, así que si Vd ha oído a un médico esto o lo otro, pues muy bien, pero yo no afirmo nada, digo lo que digo que no es ninguna afirmación



El CDC sopesa todas las posibilidades porque en ciencia hay que ser riguroso y una intervención médica a escala planetaria como esta, si sale mal se caga la perra



> y no me caliente los huevos con tonterías, que le meto en el ignore en 0,2 y me quedo tan pancho si no le gusta.



Con mi bendición



pepeleches dijo:


> Ya se ha descubierto la barbaridad (que debería tener consecuencias legales muy fuertes...) de transmitirnos que la vacuna protegía contra el contagio,
> ...
> Pero es que ya vale, nos colaron el tema del contagio



Los investigadores no probaron nada sobre el contagio pero publicistas y periodistas se dejaron llevar por el entusiasmo. Comprensible, porque era bastante lógico pensar que la vacuna pararía la epidemia. No evita la transmisión, pero la reduce (especialmente en las primeras cepas)



pepeleches dijo:


> Es un tema tan importante y tan actual, que merecería que hubiera una reflexión sobre ello continua, casi casi para reinventarnos.
> ...
> Para saber la verdad hay que hacerse las preguntas adecuadas y poder contestárselas con claridad y pruebas.
> ...
> En el fondo es terrible. De joven recuerdo con sumo agrado juergas que terminaban a lo mejor en casa de alguien con debates sobre lo humano y lo divino entre copa y copa, donde hasta gente que tenía ideas completamente contrarias respetaba el derecho a hablar y se esforzaba por argumentar. Y de ahí salías siempre con algún cambio, aunque fuera mínimo. Porque al escuchar abrías tu mente a otras posibilidades.



Eso es típico y una parte de la experiencia humana con la que no querría acabar. Pero uno debe comprender que cuando se mete en aguas intelectuales profundas no queda otra que llevar el equipamiento adecuado, en este caso en forma de conocimiento. Si te dejas llevar sólo por tu curiosidad y tu entusiasmo terminarás ciego en pelea. No puede ser que sin saber lo básico del sistema inmunitario, biología celular y molecular, especules sobre un tratamiento moderno y termines por concluir que los científicos no saben hacer su trabajo. Si además llegas al punto de afirmar que todo es un genocidio programado estás cargando lanza en ristre contra molinos de viento.


----------



## pepeleches (13 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Sí, así es, pero es lo que se fomenta, porque es lo que interesa al sistema.
> 
> Las relaciones sociales se han degradado deliberadamente.
> 
> ...



Mm....digamos que estoy muy de acuerdo con la primera parte del mensaje, pero muy en desacuerdo con la segunda 

Lo que pasa que no quiero disertar mucho sobre eso, porque sé me enrollo y desvío el tema. Pero así en dos líneas, eso de que la gente fuera indespedible no solo ha condicionado nuestro futuro, y es germen de nuestro paro absurdamente histórico, sino que hacía a la gente terriblemente dócil e insegura. 

Ningún país con sueldos altos y bajo paro tiene legislación que castigue el despido. Más bien lo contrario. Una persona es libre cuando hay bajo paro y tiene las suficientes habilidades como para buscar otro trabajo si no está a gusto en el que está. Pero no si está atado a una empresa. Que sí, que existían las empresas públicas del INI, los funcionarios. Pero las empresas pequeñas desaparecían como ahora, porque este tipo de leyes las mataban. Y entonces el que se quedaba en la calle era un auténtico drama.


----------



## pepeleches (13 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Eso es típico y una parte de la experiencia humana con la que no querría acabar. Pero uno debe comprender que cuando se mete en aguas intelectuales profundas no queda otra que llevar el equipamiento adecuado, en este caso en forma de conocimiento. Si te dejas llevar sólo por tu curiosidad y tu entusiasmo terminarás ciego en pelea. No puede ser que sin saber lo básico del sistema inmunitario, biología celular y molecular, especules sobre un tratamiento moderno y termines por concluir que los científicos no saben hacer su trabajo. Si además llegas al punto de afirmar que todo es un genocidio programado estás cargando lanza en ristre contra molinos de viento.



Sí, es cierto. De hecho lo primero antes de abrir la boca es 'abrir los oídos'. Creo que cada vez nos cuesta más decir 'no lo sé'. O incluso empezar las frases con un 'yo creo'. Se tiende mucho (seguramente yo el primero) a pontificar con aura de verdad revelada lo que es opinión de cuñao


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Nov 2022)

Informes gubernamentales y documentos de Pfizer prueban que la vacunación contra el COVID está causando despoblación


Tremendo artículo basado en informes oficiales. Nadie les obligo a envenenarse. https://expose-news.com/2022/11/13/depopulation-infertility-cancer-covid-vaccination/ Informes gubernamentales y documentos de Pfizer prueban que la vacunación contra el COVID está causando despoblación masiva...




www.burbuja.info






Pues aquí la tienen


----------



## Beriaru (14 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Del enlace que cuelgas. HPV (ADN), Epstein Barr(ADN), HPB (DNA), HPC(RNA + crónico), HIV (retrotranscrito + crónico), HHV-8 (ADN), MCV (ADN). Todos ADN salvo uno que es ARN + crónico y uno retrotranscrito y crónico que transcribe ADN. Ya te digo que virus ARN puros no retrotranscritos a los que les des la patada rápido creo que ninguno provoca cáncer



Y el C19 persistente, qué es: crónico o de patada rápido?
Y el ARNm sintético, con N1-Methylpseudouridine en vez de la uridina del ARNm normal para evitar la respuesta innata inmune contra el ARNm, puede influir en la catalogación de 'cronico' o de 'dar la patada rápido'?

Se ha lanzado una terapia genética a ciegas, sin saber todo lo que se debiera sobre el virus, y mucho menos sobre las posibles secuelas o interacciones de dicha terapia. Que a día de hoy aún haya gente que defienda que son sanísimas, que no tienen efectos secundarios, que no han mentido... sólo se explica si lo analizas en el ámbito de la religión. 

No, no se sabe si la vacuna puede aumentar las posibilidades de sufrir un cáncer. Y no se sabe porque nadie lo ha investigado y tampoco se sabe lo suficiente de precursores de cáncer para descartarlo. Negarlo está exactamente al mismo nivel que afirmarlo.


----------



## el futuro (14 Nov 2022)

Médicos y sanitarios zotes borregazos hdlgp.


----------



## Klendathu (14 Nov 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Correcto, esas son las causas de esas muertes.
> Y eso ya descarta las vacunas.
> 
> Si no estáis de acuerdo, decidme en base a qué vais a negar la mayor. Explicad cómo puede lo que se ha inoculado traducirse ahora en esos cuadros clínicos en concreto.
> ...



Tu y otros palanganeros os apresuráis a proclamar perdiendo el culo que las vacunas seguro , segurisimo no son. 

Entonces:¿Aplicando el metodo cientifico como ha llegado a esa conclusion?


----------



## chicken (14 Nov 2022)

Ese exceso de mortalidad debe ser mucho más marcado en algunas provincias del Norte, mientras que en otras del Sur casi todas las "vacunas" del covid han sido meros placebos.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (14 Nov 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Y el C19 persistente, qué es: crónico o de patada rápido?



Creo que de momento no saben lo que es. Puede ser que sus síntomas sean debidos a los destrozos que ha hecho el virus en órganos + endotelio.



> Y el ARNm sintético, con N1-Methylpseudouridine en vez de la uridina del ARNm normal para evitar la respuesta innata inmune contra el ARNm, puede influir en la catalogación de 'cronico' o de 'dar la patada rápido'?



Por lo que leo la pseudouridina está presente en otros tipos de ARN humano (no en el ARNm). No estabiliza el ARNm ni cambia su mecanismo celular.



> Se ha lanzado una terapia genética a ciegas, sin saber todo lo que se debiera sobre el virus, y mucho menos sobre las posibles secuelas o interacciones de dicha terapia. Que a día de hoy aún haya gente que defienda que son sanísimas, que no tienen efectos secundarios, que no han mentido... sólo se explica si lo analizas en el ámbito de la religión.
> 
> No, no se sabe si la vacuna puede aumentar las posibilidades de sufrir un cáncer. Y no se sabe porque nadie lo ha investigado y tampoco se sabe lo suficiente de precursores de cáncer para descartarlo. Negarlo está exactamente al mismo nivel que afirmarlo.



Puedes llamarlo terapia génica de la misma forma en que puedes decir de alguien con un marcapasos implantado que es un cyborg. Creo y -lo mas importante-, los expertos creen que no hay riesgo por ese lado. La oncogénesis no se ha observado asociada al tratamiento con ARNm. Los datos publicados hasta ahora son los propios de una vacuna cualquiera. Siempre (y de hecho es una táctica típica) puedes invocar las desconocidas consecuencias a largo plazo. Podrías hacerlo también cuando sacan al mercado un nuevo calmante o un corticosteroide de última generación


----------



## Cabrea2 (14 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español
> 
> 
> Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo
> ...


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (14 Nov 2022)

*YA ANDA EL PEDERASTA DE FLORECILLA SILVESTRE DEFENDIENDO LOS VENENOS.

SERÁ LA PIZZA HOMBRE*


----------



## Orífero (14 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Sirven vistos en su contexto. El euromomo pinta una subida suave, nada que ver con los picos coincidentes de todas las olas. Mira los datos actualizados de sobremortalidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El COVID ha dejado 115.000 muertos, que me lo ha dicho el gobienno. El que contaba muertos por COVID a los que se caían por la escalera. Y que morían por COVID después de haberse inmunizado.

Tú repite, que no cuesta nada.


----------



## Beriaru (15 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Creo que de momento no saben lo que es. Puede ser que sus síntomas sean debidos a los destrozos que ha hecho el virus en órganos + endotelio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te has leído a ti mismo? "no se sabe lo que es", "creen", "datos hasta ahora"...

Te recuerdo que los "expertos" tampoco creían que pudiese provocar miocarditis (aún está por explicar cómo lo provoca, por cierto, pero ya es seguro que lo provoca).

Y hablando de los "expertos", ten en cuenta que el pan de dichos expertos depende en gran medida de fondos públicos. Fondos que administran gobiernos que han presionado a sus ciudadanos para inyectarse una terapia genética experimental y escasamente probada.

De hecho, los "expertos" descartaban totalmente las alteraciones en la coagulación por culpa de las "vacunas". Decir que las "vacunas" podían provocar un trombo era signo de estar tocado del ala. Se demonizaba a cualquiera que lo insinuase, y se insistía desde los medios, instituciones, y "expertos", que eran seguriiiisimas.

Y luego retiraron la trombozeneca.

Perdone usted si soy escéptico sobre las creencias y afirmaciones sin base de los "expertos", por ejemplo las de Margarita del Val afirmando aún esta semana pasada que las "vacunas" evitaban la transmisión.

Dame un estudio completo, con grupo de control, datos claros y transparentes, y hablamos. Todo lo demás: religión y fe.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Nov 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> El COVID ha dejado 115.000 muertos, que me lo ha dicho el gobienno. El que contaba muertos por COVID a los que se caían por la escalera. Y que morían por COVID después de haberse inmunizado.
> 
> Tú repite, que no cuesta nada.



Efectivamente. Me contó un amigo mío policía nacional que estando de servicio las órdenes eran que si alguien moría en España por la causa que fuera, y daba positivo en un papayatest de covid, la causa era muerte por covid, incluso si se hubiera tirado por la ventana.

A disfrutar de lo votado, con alegría, orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (15 Nov 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> El COVID ha dejado 115.000 muertos, que me lo ha dicho el gobienno. El que contaba muertos por COVID a los que se caían por la escalera. Y que morían por COVID después de haberse inmunizado.



¿No érais vosotros los que echábais la culpa a la vacuna de que Elia Rodríguez se cayera por las escaleras? Veo que tienes sentido del humor



Beriaru dijo:


> Te has leído a ti mismo? "no se sabe lo que es", "creen", "datos hasta ahora"...



Así es la ciencia. No se sabe, se aceptan las limitaciones propias y se negocia con ellas.



> Te recuerdo que los "expertos" tampoco creían que pudiese provocar miocarditis (aún está por explicar cómo lo provoca, por cierto, pero ya es seguro que lo provoca).



Los expertos pedían datos y fueron los que dieron la voz de alarma de los episodios de miocarditis. Y no les pilló desprevenidos porque ya una vacuna las provocaba con mas o menos el mismo perfil: la de la viruela



> Y hablando de los "expertos", ten en cuenta que el pan de dichos expertos depende en gran medida de fondos públicos.



Eso serán ciertos grupos de expertos. Porque otros grupos independientes tienen el incentivo contrario. Una publicación explicando toxicidad de la vacuna reportaría mucho prestigio al autor y tendría muchas referencias. En ciencia se premia no sólo publicar sino levantar la alfombra. Esta señora se llamaba Frances Oldham Kelsey y su cabezonería evitó la autorización de la talidomida en EEUU.







Mira lo mal que la trataron



> Fondos que administran gobiernos que han presionado a sus ciudadanos para inyectarse una terapia genética experimental y escasamente probada.



Tú sigue con la matraquilla de la "terapia génica". No olvides informar a sanidad del negocio de manicura de la esquina. No parece cumplir con los requisitos de higiene de un establecimiento dedicado a la cirugía estética porque estrictamente hablando, la manicura es cirugía estética, como hacerse un piercing o un tatuaje.



> De hecho, los "expertos" descartaban totalmente las alteraciones en la coagulación por culpa de las "vacunas". Decir que las "vacunas" podían provocar un trombo era signo de estar tocado del ala. Se demonizaba a cualquiera que lo insinuase, y se insistía desde los medios, instituciones, y "expertos", que eran seguriiiisimas.



No confundas a los periodistas con los expertos. Los primeros podrían decirte todo eso pero los segundos te preguntaban por los datos. Ellos mismos hicieron saltar la liebre



> Dame un estudio completo, con grupo de control, datos claros y transparentes, y hablamos. Todo lo demás: religión y fe.



Cada vacuna se autorizó con un estudio de fase III de 30k+ ~ 40k+ participantes. Los siguieron otros estudios para distintos grupos de población, seguimientos, etc.




Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> *YA ANDA EL PEDERASTA DE FLORECILLA SILVESTRE DEFENDIENDO LOS VENENOS.
> 
> SERÁ LA PIZZA HOMBRE*



Hombre, si es mi magufimierda favorito. ¿Has leído el temita del Hezpediente Rayuela? Olvídate de las vacunas que son muy aburridas y métete en ese otro jardín que es mas divertido. 6600+ mensajes desde Febrero. Me da pereza calcularlo pero a ojímetro estás mas cerca de los 30 mensajes diarios que de 20


----------



## charofilia (15 Nov 2022)

A todos les gustaba la tortilla con cebolla


----------



## Beriaru (15 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> ¿No érais vosotros los que echábais la culpa a la vacuna de que Elia Rodríguez se cayera por las escaleras? Veo que tienes sentido del humor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, en resumen: no puedes ni afirmar, ni negar categóricamente que las terapias genéticas que nos vendieron por vacunas sean las causas del incremento de mortalidad no C19.

Porque básicamente llegamos a ese punto, no? Así es la ciencia. No se sabe, se aceptan las limitaciones propias y se negocia con ellas.

Pues eso fue mi afirmación de partida, que no puedes desechar alegremente que las "vacunas" puedan ser la causa.

Y no, el testeo que se hizo a las "vacunas" era para descartar efectos secundarios graves inmediatos, y su efectividad. Testeo que se hizo como el culo, por cierto.

El verdadero testeo, la fase 4, lo estáis haciendo ahora los que os inoculasteis ese ARNm.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (15 Nov 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Vamos, en resumen: no puedes ni afirmar, ni negar categóricamente que las terapias genéticas que nos vendieron por vacunas sean las causas del incremento de mortalidad no C19.



¿Ese incremento de mortalidad episódico respecto a un valor calculado, en España entre el 11 de Julio y el 14 de Agosto? No niego ni afirmo categóricamente que 30µg de ARNm inyectados en el hombro sean responsables (una gota de agua=100µg). Tampoco niego ni afirmo categóricamente que mañana no se plante la flota interestelar Klingon en el Sistema Solar.



heatmap-countries





> Pues eso fue mi afirmación de partida, que no puedes desechar alegremente que las "vacunas" puedan ser la causa.



Alegremente no, pero razonablemente sí.



> El verdadero testeo, la fase 4, lo estáis haciendo ahora los que os inoculasteis ese ARNm.



Somos un grupo de miles de millones y con los datos en la mano ... agárrate bien a ese incremento inexplicado local porque no tienes nada mas


----------



## Patito Feo (15 Nov 2022)

Y muchas de ellas mujeres, que aún es mas grave.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (15 Nov 2022)

Techos bajos y cambio climático.


----------



## Orífero (15 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> ¿No érais vosotros los que echábais la culpa a la vacuna de que Elia Rodríguez se cayera por las escaleras? Veo que tienes sentido del humor




¿Quiénes somos "nosotros"? ¿Quién es esa señora? Refréscame la memoria, que no he comido nunca con ella.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (16 Nov 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> ¿Quiénes somos "nosotros"? ¿Quién es esa señora? Refréscame la memoria, que no he comido nunca con ella.



La trabajadora de esradio Elia Rodríguez que murió en un accidente doméstico. Con la complicidad de la moderación, los antivacunas del foro culparon a Federico Jiménez Losantos de su muerte. Te veo poco familiarizado con el tema (y bien que haces)


----------



## Beriaru (16 Nov 2022)

Caemos como moscas y nadie sabe por qué


El exceso de mortalidad está disparado en España, con 100 muertes al día de personas de todas las edades, incluso niños. Los "expertos" desconocen la causa y el gobierno ignora el problema.




www.rankia.com


----------



## Burbujo II (16 Nov 2022)

Beriaru dijo:


> Vamos, en resumen: no puedes ni afirmar, ni negar categóricamente que las terapias genéticas que nos vendieron por vacunas sean las causas del incremento de mortalidad no C19.
> 
> Porque básicamente llegamos a ese punto, no? Así es la ciencia. No se sabe, se aceptan las limitaciones propias y se negocia con ellas.
> 
> ...





Beriaru dijo:


> Caemos como moscas y nadie sabe por qué
> 
> 
> El exceso de mortalidad está disparado en España, con 100 muertes al día de personas de todas las edades, incluso niños. Los "expertos" desconocen la causa y el gobierno ignora el problema.
> ...


----------

